# Seized AC Compressor Thread



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

Apparently this seized AC compressor issue is rather widespread. Just curious how many people this has happened to, and how long it took to receive a replacement (or feel free to vent if you're still waiting).
Mine:
2006 A3 - 19500 mi.
Noticed no cold air mid-May, no torn belt, dealer diagnosed seized compressor ~5/23
Loaner: DENIED
Replacement: Still waiting, they say "maybe tomorrow" every time I call


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

if ur unhappry with ur dealer id call that number that surveys all dealerships and file a complaint, i know it probably wont help but its a start


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

*Re: (audiant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audiant* »_if ur unhappry with ur dealer id call that number that surveys all dealerships and file a complaint, i know it probably wont help but its a start

Not so much the dealer as it is AoA. I didn't buy the car there, so I don't expect them to give me a free loaner for regular service. That's business, and I'm fine with that. I DO expect AoA to reimburse the dealer for a loaner when my car fails to provide me the most basic amenities and cannot be fixed in a reasonable amount of time.
edit: And I did log a complaint with Audi Customer CARE... all they want to do is blow smoke up my ass and pass the blame.


_Modified by kharma at 2:27 PM 6-6-2007_


----------



## nstotal (Sep 26, 2006)

Mine:
2007 A3 - 6500 miles ~
Was driving on the freeway and notice a pop, hiss, and battery light. A/C comp shredded alt belt
Loaner: A4 CVT since my car was purchased from there.
Replacement: Took aprox 2 weeks. The part apparently actually was shipped in put on my car in a 2 day period, the waiting was because it was backordered in germany.


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: Seized AC Compressor Thread (kharma)*

2006 A3 - 30,150 mi.
Was working fine, then on 10 May air suddenly became ambient temperature (no cooling), and about 5 minutes later... compressor seized (pulley won't turn), belt smoked/melted/broke (under 10 seconds from first squeal to popped belt).
Flatbedded to dealer. No compressor in stock, they claim that Audi switched manufacturers and they are globally backordered. I was then 3rd in line for a compressor at this dealership - the other two are still drivable.
Loaner: DENIED. 
"We don't have any available, we'll call you." (never called)
"They come in and go out so quick we have a hard time keeping track of them."








"Let's see... you didn't buy your car here, did you?"








Called AoA, they best they can do is 'track the order' and 'keep me informed'.
Dealer called yesterday morning, said that the compressor had arrived, but they didn't have any O-rings. Note, this was after *26 days* of my car sitting on their lot. Still no anticipated fix date.
As of today, my car has been in the shop *32 days* this year, between this and my earlier coil failure incident. In both cases, Audi has not had parts available. This represents only about 6000 miles of usage between the two incidents. 

Story with pics
Update 1
Update 2



_Modified by OOOO-A3 at 9:12 AM 6-13-2007_


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

*Re: Seized AC Compressor Thread (OOOO-A3)*

^THAT takes the cake


----------



## buddahvw (May 4, 2004)

*Re: Seized AC Compressor Thread (OOOO-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OOOO-A3* »_2006 A3 - 30,150 mi.
Was working fine, then on 10 May air suddenly became ambient temperature (no cooling), and about 5 minutes later... compressor seized (pulley won't turn), belt smoked/melted/broke (under 10 seconds from first squeal to popped belt).
Flatbedded to dealer. No compressor in stock, they claim that Audi switched manufacturers and they are globally backordered. I was then 3rd in line for a compressor at this dealership - the other two are still drivable.
Loaner: DENIED. 
"We don't have any available, we'll call you." (never called)
"They come in and go out so quick we have a hard time keeping track of them."








"Let's see... you didn't buy your car here, did you?"








Called AoA, they best they can do is 'track the order' and 'keep me informed'.
Dealer called yesterday morning, said that the compressor had arrived, but they didn't have any O-rings. Note, this was after *26 days* of my car sitting on their lot. Still no anticipated fix date.
As of today, my car has been in the shop *32 days* this year, between this and my earlier coil failure incident. In both cases, Audi has not had parts available. This represents only 5000 miles of usage between the two incidents. 
F--- Audi. 
Story with pics
Update 1
Update 2

_Modified by OOOO-A3 at 2:36 PM 6-6-2007_


and LEN is such a "source" for us A3 owners, all the work he did on that site for all of us to share................ Audi really shouldnt tick len off!


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

*Re: Seized AC Compressor Thread (buddahvw)*

Just got my daily update... not in today's shipment. again


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

wow that does take the cake i hope i dunt have the same problem on my car. i mean if its on back order i doubt its any1's fault but it has to be a pain in the ass to wait that long.


----------



## nstotal (Sep 26, 2006)

30 days and he gets to lemon right?


----------



## nstotal (Sep 26, 2006)

sry to hear that, i was extremely mad when mine died at 6,000 miles, esp considering i never use my a/c here in socal. at least mine was taken care of though and i got a loaner beater in the meantime.


----------



## tincanman99 (Oct 19, 2000)

Question as the compressor went bad, does the shaft still spin? or is it seized and wont spin? The reason I am asking is if the shaft still spins tell the dealer to put a belt on it so you can at least drive the car till the part comes in.
or
Most AC compressiors (I think) have an electrically controlled clutch. Disconnect the clutch so it cant come on and it should spin free even if its seized.
I could be totally wrong of course but thats how it used to be...


_Modified by tincanman99 at 8:39 PM 6-6-2007_


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (tincanman99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tincanman99* »_Question as the compressor went bad, does the shaft still spin? or is it seized and wont spin?


_Quote, originally posted by *OOOO-A3* »_compressor seized (pulley won't turn)



_Quote, originally posted by *tincanman99* »_The reason I am asking is if the shaft still spins tell the dealer to put a belt on it so you can at least drive the car till the part comes in.

No kidding. I've done that on many cars before (shorter belt, bypassing the compressor entirely).

_Quote, originally posted by *tincanman99* »_Most AC compressiors (I think) have an electrically controlled clutch. Disconnect the clutch so it cant come on and it should spin free even if its seized.

Yes, they do have electromagnetic clutches, but even with it completely 'off' I couldn't spin the pulley. On the side of the road was not the place I was going to do major diagnostics myself, and once it was at the dealer I thought it would be resolved in a few days at the most.
When it turned out that it was going to take a while, I asked the dealer to install a shorter belt so that it would be drivable while waiting for the part. They refused. 
EDIT: I got to look at a friend's A3 on Saturday, and considered how a shorter belt would actually route crank-idler-alternator-crank, bypassing the compressor. I'm not completely sure it could be done, due to how the idler mount is positioned. If it were able to work at all, it would be *very* close tolerances. Is this engine sold anywhere with no A/C? If so, I'd be curious to see how the belt is run in that configuration. 



_Modified by OOOO-A3 at 9:45 PM 6-13-2007_


----------



## skbt (Jul 23, 2006)

28 days in August 2006 after owning the car for 3 weeks. All better now...


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: Seized AC Compressor Thread (OOOO-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OOOO-A3* »_As of today, my car has been in the shop...

...29 consecutive days for this issue. Since I'm sure nothing will be done on Saturday and Sunday, this by default becomes 31 days for this issue, 36 days total waiting for parts so far this year.







<-- _there are no smilies to fully express how I feel about Audi and this situation right now._


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

*Re: Seized AC Compressor Thread (OOOO-A3)*

Apparently the compressors have hit Audi Germany and will be stateside in 5-7 days. I'll believe it when my daily phone call from my service rep isn't yet another letdown.
How about this:








or








or








or if this keeps up...


----------



## Kinpong (May 19, 2003)

*Re: (OOOO-A3)*

http://ag.ca.gov/consumers/general/lemon.php
it is taken from CA state website, but it said it is federal law also. The "Lemon Law" covers the entire new car warranty period. Sounds like there are gray areas for this whole Lemon Law thing, but you may fall into condition 3):
The vehicle is out of service because of the repair of any number of problems by the manufacturer or its agents for a cumulative total of more than 30 days since delivery of the vehicle.
You may have a chance if you really pursue this route.


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: Seized AC Compressor Thread (kharma)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kharma* »_Apparently the compressors have hit Audi Germany and will be stateside in 5-7 days. I'll believe it when my daily phone call from my service rep isn't yet another letdown.


OK, check this out: The dealer called me on Tuesday and said that the compressor had arrived, but they didn't have O-rings. Thursday AoA customer disservice called and said that the compressor WAS BEING SHIPPED.







Seriously - send your driver down to NAPA and get some O-rings if that's what it really is.



_Modified by OOOO-A3 at 9:15 AM 6-13-2007_


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (Kinpong)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kinpong* »_You may have a chance if you really pursue this route.

The Delaware Lemon Law is somewhat more restrictive than the CA statute you cited. We'll see what happens.... 



_Modified by OOOO-A3 at 9:16 AM 6-13-2007_


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

*Re: (OOOO-A3)*

Audi Customer "CARE" reps are some finely trained bull**** artists, nothing more. Their expert "help" is what my service rep and I are already doing. Waiting.


----------



## Audiggity (Oct 19, 2005)

Happened to me as well, 29,800 miles 06' A3... heard a pop followed by a metal pinging noise. Figured it couldn't be anything performance related... turned on the air to be consumed by humid/hot air. Replacement part took about one month to get in... 
Told the manager he had 3 options:
- Give me a loaner for the ENTIRE time it takes to fix my A3
- Rip a compressor out of an A3 on the lot and put the replacement in it
- Talk to my lawyers as I choose the color of my new RS4








Ironically, the NEXT DAY, I got a call and my A/C Compressor magically showed up. 
Now my A/C is fine and it better stay that way because if it goes again, I'm the last person that will be paying for it. In or out of warranty.


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

Mine went out last weekend and I dropped the car off on Monday at 9AM. Got a free loaner, was told they needed to order the compressor, have read all about this issue here and knew the Motor Trend A3 long-term test car spent 41 days at the dealership for the same issue. I expected the car to be tied up for weeks. The parts arrived Thursday AM, installed Thursday along w/ ecu update, misc other TSB work done, out the door 4PM on Thursday - 4 days total. Service advisor kept me in the loop at all times. Based on my expectations from all these posts...I'm satisfied.


_Modified by tbvvw at 3:22 PM 6-9-2007_


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (Audiggity)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audiggity* »_
Told the manager he had 3 options:


Was this at Winner? Who did you deal with there?
When was this - if just recently, then you were one of those ahead of me also waiting.
To clarify, did they tell you it would take a month and then it magically took less than that when you got tough with them?
Ripping the compressor off an on-the-lot A3 isn't something I'd be interested in, since it would probably be another one of the defective brand. If they switched manufacturers, I think it's a much better chance of lasting to get one of the new ones.


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (tbvvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tbvvw* »_Mine went out last weekend and I dropped the car off on Monday at 9AM [...] The parts arrived Thursday AM

Wait... what? How did the parts order for yours 'jump the line' on my parts order, which has SUPPOSEDLY been 'high priority' for a MONTH?


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: (OOOO-A3)*


----------



## Lewie94Passat (Jul 26, 2004)

I'll add to the fire.
In mid march, i was driving and i hear the metal grinding noise in the engine bay, and the car stalled. I cranked it and it started right back up so i figure I just accidentally stalled it out. Well I went to turn the A/C on and i got hit by hot humid air for 5 minutes because i figured i hadn't started it up all winter maybe it needs time to cycle, well it just kept getting hotter. Luckily, my car was till drivable, it just sheared the shaft off. 
I took it to my dealer and they said they will order the part for me. I ask them about a loaner, and they said they were 2 weeks behind, and since i'm under 25 they couldn't give me one anyways due to some BS policy. Well, he said he would call me in a couple days to have me bring the car in to get it fixed once the compressory shipped in. Well, he never called. I called 1 week after being in to inquire about the order. He said they were back order globally, now this is back in mid march, and I wouldn't get mine for 2 weeks. So it was hot as piss in march this year, and no A/C. I eventually got it fixed, after 4 weeks of waiting, because i called when the 2 weeks were up and he said another week or two. 
Here's the kicker, I was looking through the sheet that shows the install, and I noticed it said they replaced the Compressor, but it didnt' say they changed the serpentine belt. I inquired while i was there and they said it didn't need changed. I said like hell it didn't it stalled my car and most likely nearly snapped. I told him to take it back into the shop and have them put a new belt on. If your already in there replacing the A/C compressor, why not change the entire belt?
Anyways, I called AoA because the service manager was being a complete **** to me the whole time, filed a complaint, and asked them why i couldn't get a loaner car. If i can buy a car from them I should be entitled to a loaner if the lemon pos breaks. They called the dealer and told them if i ever come in for a repair reason again, to give me a loaner car. 
Basically, the car's been in the shop a lot since i've gotten it for a bunch of stupid reasons, especially on stuff that shouldn't break. If i could lemon law it i would in a heartbeat.
I actually regret buying this A3, and i'm scared to death thinking about what type of problems i'm going to have after this bumper to bumper warranty is up in 14k miles. I really dont want to burn a couple G's buying the extended warranty on it, when the manufacturer should at least give me some extension for all the troubles i've been having.


_Modified by Lewie94Passat at 9:22 PM 6-9-2007_


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: (OOOO-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OOOO-A3* »_
Wait... what? How did the parts order for yours 'jump the line' on my parts order, which has SUPPOSEDLY been 'high priority' for a MONTH?
























I had a feeling going into this I would have to wait weeks. I"m not sure how it happened but...call Audi of Charlotte - they got the compressor in 4 days.


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (tbvvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tbvvw* »_
I had a feeling going into this I would have to wait weeks. I"m not sure how it happened but...call Audi of Charlotte - they got the compressor in 4 days.

Email me - thanks.


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: (OOOO-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OOOO-A3* »_
Email me - thanks.









Email sent.


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: Seized AC Compressor Thread (OOOO-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OOOO-A3* »_As of today, my car has been in the shop...

...32 consecutive days for this issue. 
Today I called (they never called *me*) and was told that the A/C compressor had been installed, but did not solve the problem, and they are working by phone and email with the 'engineers' on the 'tech line' to 'figure it out'.









I'm dumbfounded.

WHAT PROBLEM?!? You mean the defective compressor problem wasn't solved by putting on a non-defective compressor? They're either incompetent or I'm being lied to. Or both. 
I am SO pissed off. 
Oh, oh, and get this..... as of November 2005 Audi apparently discontinued the practice of providing transportation during warranty repairs. Doesn't matter that I bought my car in October 2005, they changed the policy for everyone.
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


_Modified by OOOO-A3 at 7:11 PM 6-11-2007_


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

*Re: Seized AC Compressor Thread (OOOO-A3)*

"nothing today, maybe tomorrow" 
rinse...repeat...


----------



## frozenrubber (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Seized AC Compressor Thread (OOOO-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OOOO-A3* »_
...32 consecutive days for this issue. 
Today I called (they never called *me*) and was told that the A/C compressor had been installed, but did not solve the problem, and they are working by phone and email with the 'engineers' on the 'tech line' to 'figure it out'.









I'm dumbfounded.

WHAT PROBLEM?!? You mean the defective compressor problem wasn't solved by putting on a non-defective compressor? They're either incompetent or I'm being lied to. Or both. 
I am SO pissed off. 
Oh, oh, and get this..... as of November 2005 Audi apparently discontinued the practice of providing transportation during warranty repairs. Doesn't matter that I bought my car in October 2005, they changed the policy for everyone.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

This is sounding more and more like a REALLY CRAPPY DEALERSHIP than AoA itself. I've had two warranty repairs and always got a loaner for the duration. Now this is strictly dealer specific, but do you care to share the name of this stellar dealership with us, if for nothing but a warning to stay FAR, FAR, AWAY!


----------



## barklesswonders (Jan 27, 2006)

_Quote, originally posted by *OOOO-A3* »_Oh, oh, and get this..... as of November 2005 Audi apparently discontinued the practice of providing transportation during warranty repairs. Doesn't matter that I bought my car in October 2005, they changed the policy for everyone. 

I don't think it was AoA. I was given a loaner for almost five weeks when the first A3 was bought back. I've been given a loaner everytime this car has had to stay overnight. I think it's been three times. I never had to ask. The service advisor would call and let me know it was staying overnight and would it be OK if the shuttle driver could pick me up to bring me back to the dealership to get the loaner.
(And I hit a christmas tree on the freeway the night before I returned the loaner I had for five weeks. And they still give me loaners!)


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: Seized AC Compressor Thread (frozenrubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frozenrubber* »_This is sounding more and more like a REALLY CRAPPY DEALERSHIP than AoA itself. I've had two warranty repairs and always got a loaner for the duration. Now this is strictly dealer specific, but do you care to share the name of this stellar dealership with us, if for nothing but a warning to stay FAR, FAR, AWAY!

Kharma and I are in totally different states, with different dealers, and are having the same experience. 


_Modified by OOOO-A3 at 9:18 AM 6-13-2007_


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: Seized AC Compressor Thread (OOOO-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OOOO-A3* »_As of today, my car has been in the shop...

...33 consecutive days for this issue. 
Today brought interesting new developments.
I finally got someone at the dealer to tell me the truth about what is going on now, and what the current delay is. First off, they claimed my A/C compressor didn't just 'fail', it was almost completely *split in two*. That explains why the 'smoke' cloud when the failure happened was so great - in addition to the friction-melted belt smoking, it was the R-134 escaping the system through the big gaping hole in the compressor. So they put the new compressor on, recharged the system, and now it doesn't cool *at all*. The Audi tech line told them to flush the whole system because something got into the system and is blocking refrigerant flow. Only thing is, nobody knows how to (or has the equipment to) do a full A/C flush. They called in outside A/C techs, no luck. Now they're saying the next step is to replace the WHOLE A/C SYSTEM - condenser, dryer, all lines, evaporator, expansion valve, including all parts behind the dash.








Yesterday I had said "...you WILL have a loaner for me by tomorrow...", and a loaner I now have. It's a B7 A4. While I was there picking up my loaner I had them bring my car inside out of the rain so I could get my EZPass (toll tag) and some other items that I had left in it. The left side fuse panel was removed and laying in the passenger seat, and an owner's manual (not mine) was open to the fuse diagram.... don't they have shop manuals for that? Furthermore, the left side of my hood was out of alignment where they had shut the hood on two plastic caps from the A/C hose that were laying inside the fender channel














Even though the A/C was set to 'LO', it was blowing *hot* air - not ambient-temperature, but heated.







. 



_Modified by OOOO-A3 at 9:19 AM 6-13-2007_


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

*Re: Seized AC Compressor Thread (OOOO-A3)*

I said it before... your situation really takes the cake http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

"nothing today, maybe tomorrow"
I believe my service rep is nearly as pissed as I am at this point.


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

*Re: Seized AC Compressor Thread (kharma)*

The weekly bull**** session with Audi Customer CARE:
"AC compressor shipped 6/12 from Germany, 5-7 days"
Funny, that's the same line I was fed last Wed.


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

*Re: Seized AC Compressor Thread (kharma)*

My Customer CARE rep:


----------



## Audiggity (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: Seized AC Compressor Thread (OOOO-A3)*

Hey man! 
Sorry I didn't see your post earlier... yeah, I just got tough with them, and yeah it's Winner. I dealt with everyone, I was passed around in a circle. Normally I just go through Tommy because he is awesome, knows exactly what he's doing and doesn't beat around the bush. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
If I got my compressor before you did, my apologies, I had no idea a fellow A3 owner was in line ahead of me. 
A/C is working fine still... best of luck... PM if you have any other questions. Haha, I miss Newark, good ole' UD parties.


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: Seized AC Compressor Thread (Audiggity)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audiggity* »_If I got my compressor before you did, my apologies, I had no idea a fellow A3 owner was in line ahead of me.

No problem, I was just curious if you happened to be one of the ones who was already in the queue when my problem occurred. It's only fair that yours would get done first in that case. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

What a load of B/S. An a/c flush is not going to remove a piece of lodged metal in a a/c hose, condenser, or evaporator. The whole system needs to be disassembled until the blockage is found.


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Seized AC Compressor Thread (kharma)*

Can anyone tell me the exact syndrome of how a compressor seized? Since I got an earlier 05 built A3 SB (March production, took delivery in September), so should I expect this problem surface sooner or latter right?


----------



## PaddleShiftr (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Seized AC Compressor Thread (A4Jetta)*

Man, you guys are scaring the bejeezus outta me.... How could the A/C compressor suffer such catastrophic failures??


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: Seized AC Compressor Thread (PaddleShiftr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PaddleShiftr* »_Man, you guys are scaring the bejeezus outta me.... How could the A/C compressor suffer such catastrophic failures??

Bad supply from the manufacturer. Audi already switched suppliers.


----------



## Audiggity (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: Seized AC Compressor Thread (tbvvw)*

Here's a question for anyone who had an A/C seize up: 
Per the 'Easter Eggs' thread... someone mentioned the temperature trick, turning the temp switch while hitting + or - on the fan speed actually speeds up the temp change. I tried it a couple of weeks prior to the failed AC compressor. 
Any correlation here with other people having faulty AC's?
Oh, PaddleShftr, if it means anything - my compressor only made a small 'ping' noise followed by heat as opposed to AC shortly thereafter. No violently torn apart pieces in my experience (maybe I was just lucky)
-B


----------



## nstotal (Sep 26, 2006)

1. i don't think there is any correlation to the trick. i never knew of the trick, i also use my a/c infrequently. it was probably the 5th time using my a/c in 5000 miles and it blew up
2. i'm sure the compressor can fail in different ways. one would be the clutch failing so the a/c doesn't work. the other would be the clutch siezing so the pulley gets stuck and shreds the belt.


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

*Re: (nstotal)*

Well it has been over a month, and there is light at the end of the tunnel. As I was pulling into work this morning, I got the call that a new AC compressor had just arrived. I've been penciled in for the last week waiting for its arrival, so I was able to take the car in immediately and leave in my complementary Ford Focus (hey, it's transportation WITH ac







). So hopefully by the end of the day my troubles will be over. For now.


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (kharma)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OOOO-A3* »_As of today, my car has been in the shop...

...39 consecutive days for this issue. 







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

*Re: (OOOO-A3)*

It's ready


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (kharma)*









They're ordering an "A/C flush kit". http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## sactown_a3 (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: (OOOO-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OOOO-A3* »_








They're ordering an "A/C flush kit". http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Did your attack dogs (aka lawyers) find anything that can help this situation?


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

*Re: (OOOO-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OOOO-A3* »_








They're ordering an "A/C flush kit". http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

WTF?! Sounds like yours is the worst-case-scenario guinea pig


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (OOOO-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OOOO-A3* »_








They're ordering an "A/C flush kit". http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

The TSB for the compressor replacement specifies that they must flush the A/C system. They should have read ahead in the instructions. I believe they also have to install a new dryer unit.


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (sactown_a3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sactown_a3* »_
Did your attack dogs (aka lawyers) find anything that can help this situation?

On advice of my legal counsel, I cannot discuss matters related to an ongoing case.


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (mike3141)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mike3141* »_TSB for the compressor replacement

Do you have a copy?







Please email me if you do: [email protected]


_Quote, originally posted by *mike3141* »_I believe they also have to install a new dryer unit.

Anytime an A/C system is opened. the dryer should be replaced. When I asked them about it early on, the dealer said they would not replace it since "...Audi will only reimburse for actual failed parts, like the compressor..."







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (OOOO-A3)*

The TSB is in the mail....
When my dealer replaced my compressor the parts sheet that they said they were going to bill Audi for included a new dryer. I would think you can make a case that the dryer can get contaminated when the compressor seized and therefore should be replaced as part of the system flush.


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (mike3141)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mike3141* »_The TSB is in the mail....

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Now, can anyone provide me screenshots of all of:
_ElsaWeb>>Heating and Air Conditioning>>Refrigerant R 134a-servicing>>87 Air Conditioner>>Components, replacing_ 
and the flushing procedure in:
_ElsaWeb>>Heating and Air Conditioning>>Refrigerant R 134a-servicing_


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (OOOO-A3)*

Apparently, the dryer is a cartridge that goes into a container in the circuit. When they flush the system, they remove it so you may not get a new one.....


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (mike3141)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mike3141* »_Apparently, the dryer is a cartridge that goes into a container in the circuit. When they flush the system, they remove it so you may not get a new one.....

Old-school dryers were a sealed unit. It's good that they're using a more modular design, but as I understand it exposure to atmosphere (other than the incidental amount while hoses are being hooked up) ruins them. I would assume that the cartridge is the part that should be replaced. 
I have it on good authority that:
87555550 Replace Receiver Drier
...was a line-item on someone's A/C replacement invoice, so I'm guessing that's the cartridge.


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

*Re: (OOOO-A3)*

this help at all?


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (kharma)*

Running the risk of getting stoned, or hung, I only count 6 members that have answered this post with this issue, and it seems it is all the early models, I understand Len is getting screwed and I sympathize with him, but it doesn't sound like its a widespread issue, at least the #'s don't reflect it


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (angryrican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryrican66* »_Running the risk of getting stoned, or hung, I only count 6 members that have answered this post with this issue, and it seems it is all the early models, I understand Len is getting screwed and I sympathize with him, but it doesn't sound like its a widespread issue, at least the #'s don't reflect it









True, but those who post are (a) a subset of the total owners, and (b) more vocal about it. Also, not every occurance of a problem is posted about. Just like the sunshade latch - I'm sure they're still failing on people, but it doesn't get talked about daily like it used to. At my dealer alone, there were 3 cars waiting for compressors when I started this saga, 'Audiggity' being one of them. So, 2/6 of the posters in the thread were from ONE, relatively small, dealer. I have to believe that every other dealer is experiencing the same proportional number of cars with this issue, making it somewhat widespread even if it isn't being talked about by everyone.
The TSB (87-07-02) states "Only 2006 and 2007 A3 models equipped with Zexel air conditioning compressors with the part number 1K0 820 803N are affected." I have no idea whether that represents all 2.0T cars built, only some of them, only A3s (not A4s, Passats, or GTI/GLI), or what. The TSB also states that the replacement compressors are Denso, not Zexel, which makes me feel better.


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (kharma)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kharma* »_this help at all?

Filed for future reference, thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (OOOO-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OOOO-A3* »_
True, but those who post are (a) a subset of the total owners, and (b) more vocal about it. Also, not every occurance of a problem is posted about. Just like the sunshade latch - I'm sure they're still failing on people, but it doesn't get talked about daily like it used to. At my dealer alone, there were 3 cars waiting for compressors when I started this saga, 'Audiggity' being one of them. So, 2/6 of the posters in the thread were from ONE, relatively small, dealer. I have to believe that every other dealer is experiencing the same proportional number of cars with this issue, making it somewhat widespread even if it isn't being talked about by everyone.
The TSB (87-07-02) states "Only 2006 and 2007 A3 models equipped with Zexel air conditioning compressors with the part number 1K0 820 803N are affected." I have no idea whether that represents all 2.0T cars built, only some of them, only A3s (not A4s, Passats, or GTI/GLI), or what. The TSB also states that the replacement compressors are Denso, not Zexel, which makes me feel better. 
Again ,not trying to start trouble but, there are over 1200 views on this thread and only 6 posted they ahd the problem and honestly there is no way to know how many are affected , numbers wise it seems low, but as you say how many don't say anything, hasn't happened or just don't complain, I'm not after you, but the other guy that bashes the car in this post that sounds more like a whiner than anything else, I piled 33k miles on my 2.0T in a year with only the woodpecker fuel line as an issue, fixed in one shot, my 3.2 is flawless,
except for maybe the Open Sky being noisy at times, but that is only 3 months and 6k miles into it


----------



## sactown_a3 (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: (OOOO-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OOOO-A3* »_
The TSB (87-07-02) states "Only 2006 and 2007 A3 models equipped with Zexel air conditioning compressors with the part number 1K0 820 803N are affected." I have no idea whether that represents all 2.0T cars built, only some of them, only A3s (not A4s, Passats, or GTI/GLI), or what. The TSB also states that the replacement compressors are Denso, not Zexel, which makes me feel better. 

I have an early 2006 model. Where can I check the part number? My AC has never been very efficient... Have to leave it on LO full time. Car never seems to cool off. TIA


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (sactown_a3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sactown_a3* »_
I have an early 2006 model. Where can I check the part number? My AC has never been very efficient... Have to leave it on LO full time. Car never seems to cool off. TIA

Don't know. The TSB identifies the compressor visually, which looks like it can only be done with it removed from the car. If yours cools AT ALL, then you don't have _this specific_ problem.


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (angryrican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryrican66* »_Again ,not trying to start trouble but, there are over 1200 views on this thread and only 6 posted they ahd the problem and honestly there is no way to know how many are affected , numbers wise it seems low, but as you say how many don't say anything, hasn't happened or just don't complain, I'm not after you, but the other guy that bashes the car in this post that sounds more like a whiner than anything else, I piled 33k miles on my 2.0T in a year with only the woodpecker fuel line as an issue, fixed in one shot, my 3.2 is flawless,
except for maybe the Open Sky being noisy at times, but that is only 3 months and 6k miles into it









Understood, and anyone remotely familiar with my blog knows that I've been a big supporter of the A3 all along, while calling a spade a spade when necessary. Let's just keep the thread on-topic instead of going into general advocacy. I'm highly disinterested in how flawed or flawless anybody's A3 is right now, considering that tomorrow will be 40 days for me with this incident, and still no clear resolution in sight.


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (OOOO-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OOOO-A3* »_
Understood, and anyone remotely familiar with my blog knows that I've been a big supporter of the A3 all along, while calling a spade a spade when necessary. Let's just keep the thread on-topic instead of going into general advocacy. I'm highly disinterested in how flawed or flawless anybody's A3 is right now, considering that tomorrow will be 40 days for me with this incident, and still no clear resolution in sight.








Did you notice on my sig I have roof rail retrofit included


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

*Re: (angryrican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryrican66* »_I'm not after you, but the other guy that bashes the car in this post that sounds more like a whiner than anything else, 

So you find it perfectly acceptable that an AC unit fails within one year of ownership, no parts are available for well over a month, and the supposed "luxury" brand at fault does nothing in the interim to make amends? You are fortunate to have no major issues, as I am fortunate not to have had a completely inoperable vehicle like Len. I've said all along that I realize occasional issues will come up with any vehicle. That is acceptable, although frustrating. Yeah, it may come off as whining that "oh, I don't have my creature comforts" but it's the way the situation was handled in my case and others that really frosts my ass. 
I buy new vehicles so I don't have to deal with issues such as this. For Audi not to stand behind their product while it is still well within the warranty period is just unacceptable. A loaner car for even a few weeks is a small price to pay to gain and keep customers. I use my vehicle A LOT, and often have my pug along for the ride. When I get stuck in traffic in 95* heat with no AC, it's not me breaking a sweat that I'm worried about


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (kharma)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kharma* »_
So you find it perfectly acceptable that an AC unit fails within one year of ownership, no parts are available for well over a month, and the supposed "luxury" brand at fault does nothing in the interim to make amends? You are fortunate to have no major issues, as I am fortunate not to have had a completely inoperable vehicle like Len. I've said all along that I realize occasional issues will come up with any vehicle. That is acceptable, although frustrating. Yeah, it may come off as whining that "oh, I don't have my creature comforts" but it's the way the situation was handled in my case and others that really frosts my ass. 
I buy new vehicles so I don't have to deal with issues such as this. For Audi not to stand behind their product while it is still well within the warranty period is just unacceptable. A loaner car for even a few weeks is a small price to pay to gain and keep customers. I use my vehicle A LOT, and often have my pug along for the ride. When I get stuck in traffic in 95* heat with no AC, it's not me breaking a sweat that I'm worried about








Not after you either, you have a legitamite complaint, and no not acceptable , the part failing , no way to know that will happen, not having replacement part available totally unacceptable


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

*Re: (angryrican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryrican66* »_Not after you either, you have a legitamite complaint, and no not acceptable , the part failing , no way to know that will happen, not having replacement part available totally unacceptable









gotcha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2006blackA3 (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: Seized AC Compressor Thread (OOOO-A3)*

I've had my 2006 A3 for almost exactly a year and ended up with same problem (one day the AC just stopped getting cold). I have less than 8,000 miles on my car too!
However, I didn't have any other issues as far as strange noises, smoke, or anything like that.
They just told me I can come pick up my car and that they should have the part in about 5 days and I can bring the car back then. Is that complete BS or has the supply actually caught up to the demand now? I'm just worried because I live in LA and it's starting to get pretty hot already. 
Also, is there any reason why the car isn't safe to drive for now without the AC? I hope not because I don't want some POS rental car that they are going to give me otherwise.
Let me know if you guys have any advice - thanks


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: Seized AC Compressor Thread (2006blackA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2006blackA3* »_
Also, is there any reason why the car isn't safe to drive for now without the AC? I hope not because I don't want some POS rental car that they are going to give me otherwise.


First off...supply seems to vary from location to location, dealership to dealership. Anywhere from 4 to 40 days.
Second...take the rental/loaner...mine didn't start 2-3 times when my A/C was dead in the water. (at least you know the AC will work, plus all my dealerships loaners/rentals are not POS but usually brand new $30K+ cars/SUV's).


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: Seized AC Compressor Thread (OOOO-A3)*

Day 42: Got the car back today.
Lots of issues, see http://oooo-a3.blogspot.com/ for the full story and pictures.







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: Seized AC Compressor Thread (OOOO-A3)*

Guess what broke today?
Let's restart the clock. Today is DAY 1 of my A/C compressor failure .... AGAIN. Only about 350 miles since I picked up the car from the last one. I was going down a street when the battery light came on, belt squealed & smoked.... and the engine died. Tried to restart but it behaved like it had a dead battery with extremely slow and laborious turnover, then the starter wouldn't turn it over at all. Waited a minute, tried it again while I was trying to figure out WTF was going on, then it cranked normally. idled for a few seconds, smelled the belt getting hot and the engine died suddenly (like when you stall it).







Kept trying and it finally cranked normally, there was a rattling sound and a metallic *ping* then it idled like it should. No cool air coming out of the vents. Checked it with fan all the way up and temp set to 'LO', nothing but ambient-temperature air. The starting problem was symptomatic of the compressor seizing and putting enough drag on the engine to dog it down.
The car is drivable, but I don't trust it. I assume the A/C compressor is toast.
One of the following happened:
1. A Denso (new brand) compressor was installed, and failed of it's own accord (HIGHLY UNLIKELY, and I don't believe this for a second)
2. A Zexel (original brand) compressor was installed, and failed of it's own accord. The only way this would have happened is if Audi shipped the dealer an obsolete part, OR if they pulled one off a car on the lot and just lied to me.








3. A Denso compressor was installed and failed due to metallic debris being in the system because the dealer didn't flush it properly.
4. A Denso compressor was installed, and due to the dealer's improper procedure (which was described to me) there was insufficient oil in the system and it failed. 
In the absence of other evidence, I believe that 3 and/or 4 is the cause. It doesn't matter. What matters is that I was once AGAIN broken down on the side of the road in my A3, and I have no cool air.


----------



## ronin1 (Feb 5, 2006)

This problem is affecting some other related brands, like VW. My GTI had the same problem. I ended up having a whole new AC system installed and so far so good. It was a problem with one of the suppliers and they've since changed to another brand as people have mentioned.
Currently, at least with VW, I don't think they have an official TSB about it but I would think that would be changing.
I was pretty upset when it happened after less than a year of ownership but hopefully they've resolved this issue.


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: Seized AC Compressor Thread (OOOO-A3)*

Mitigating circumstances for lemon law enforcement? Past 12 months, but jeez loweezy





















Should come out of the dealer's pocket (or appendage behind pocket) not Audi's


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

*Re: Seized AC Compressor Thread (OOOO-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OOOO-A3* »_Guess what broke today... 

That is just fuggin' http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## sactown_a3 (Nov 15, 2006)

Can you try a different dealer this time?


----------



## nstotal (Sep 26, 2006)

......
if you are ever in the ca area i'll buy ya a beer. just for your pain.
sry


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (nstotal)*

I would not go back to that dealer, this is horrible, scratched car , over a month, broken again


----------



## tkken01 (Sep 12, 2006)

guess what just broke on mine? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif blowing nothing but hot air and i've been told it's the compressor. car's drivable, but life sucks for a professional who spends 4-6 hrs in the car a day with no a/c and 93 degree heat. it's been 2 weeks and no word on the new compressor yet...GRRRrr....i feel a little better now.


----------



## justdanorm (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: (tkken01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tkken01* »_guess what just broke on mine? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif blowing nothing but hot air and i've been told it's the compressor. car's drivable, but life sucks for a professional who spends 4-6 hrs in the car a day with no a/c and 93 degree heat. it's been 2 weeks and no word on the new compressor yet...GRRRrr....i feel a little better now.









make sure to ask them if you are getting the "revised" version


----------



## uberR32 (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (tkken01)*

lemon that f'er


----------



## PhatHerbert (Apr 9, 2001)

*Re: (uberR32)*

My compressor broke saturday, they should have it fixed today. I'll have to ask what compressor they put it, seems an awfully fast fix when related to all these posts.








I was hoping it would take a while, going on a long road trip, A4 loaner would have loved the miles....


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: Seized AC Compressor Thread (azoceanblue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *azoceanblue* »_Mitigating circumstances for lemon law enforcement? Past 12 months, but jeez loweezy





















Should come out of the dealer's pocket (or appendage behind pocket) not Audi's









I blame both Audi and the dealer. They both contributed to the situation. 
The problem is that any dealer plays the "oh, we don't get reimbursed for that..." game, and tries to distance themselves from the manufacturer when it comes time to support a product. You know, as a customer I DON'T GIVE A FUQ what internal issues there are between the dealer and manufacturer. As long as the dealer is hiding behind a logo, it's all the same to me. They can't have it both ways. Parts not in the country, scratch on the bumper, it's all the same organism as far as I'm concerned.
I can't wait for the day when we can buy any new car of our choice on-line from Amazon or Costco, have it delivered to your home or work, and have all warranty service done at independent-shop-of-your-choice.


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (sactown_a3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sactown_a3* »_Can you try a different dealer this time?

There's nothing else reasonably close. I'd rather make them clean up their own mess with me standing there, breathing down their neck and supervising every move.


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (nstotal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nstotal* »_......
if you are ever in the ca area i'll buy ya a beer. just for your pain.
sry








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I might take you up on that someday!


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (angryrican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryrican66* »_I would not go back to that dealer, this is horrible, scratched car , over a month, broken again









The more they break, the more they'll be paying to fix.


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (PhatHerbert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhatHerbert* »_My compressor broke saturday, they should have it fixed today. I'll have to ask what compressor they put it, seems an awfully fast fix when related to all these posts.










There are parts in the country now, unlike when mine and kharma's first broke. The dealer said today that they'd have a compressor in a day or two.


----------



## formulacarl (Aug 25, 2006)

*Re: (OOOO-A3)*

I have not been on here in a while, but my AC stopped working yesterday and I'm taking it in to the shop tomorrow. I'll see if it's compressor related. It's just blowing hot air.


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: (OOOO-A3)*

Same as nstotal, I'll spring for TWO beers, since you had two A/C compressors failures.
You should definitely consult a lemon law attorney.


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (A3_yuppie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A3_yuppie* »_Same as nstotal, I'll spring for TWO beers, since you had two A/C compressors failures.

All the more reason to visit Cali and look for a job there, so I can get out of this godforsaken part of the country.









_Quote, originally posted by *A3_yuppie* »_You should definitely consult a lemon law attorney.

From the previous page:

_Quote, originally posted by *OOOO-A3* »_On advice of my legal counsel, I cannot discuss matters related to an ongoing case.


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (OOOO-A3)*

Bump. Anyone?

_Quote, originally posted by *OOOO-A3* »_Now, can anyone provide me screenshots of all of:
_ElsaWeb>>Heating and Air Conditioning>>Refrigerant R 134a-servicing>>87 Air Conditioner>>Components, replacing_ 
and the flushing procedure in:
_ElsaWeb>>Heating and Air Conditioning>>Refrigerant R 134a-servicing_


----------



## Ridgeback65 (Sep 1, 2005)

*Re: Seized AC Compressor Thread (OOOO-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OOOO-A3* »_Guess what broke today?
3. A Denso compressor was installed and failed due to metallic debris being in the system because the dealer didn't flush it properly 
In the absence of other evidence, I believe that 3 and/or 4 is the cause. It doesn't matter. What matters is that I was once AGAIN broken down on the side of the road in my A3, and I have no cool air. 





































I bet it's #3 as well. Same exact thing happened on my Touareg so I took it to a different dealer and they said that there was debris in the system due to improper flushing and it took out the new compressor. The third one was fine. Good luck.


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: Seized AC Compressor Thread (Ridgeback65)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ridgeback65* »_
I bet it's #3 as well. Same exact thing happened on my Touareg so I took it to a different dealer and they said that there was debris in the system due to improper flushing and it took out the new compressor. The third one was fine. Good luck.


If you have any documentation that says "improper flushing" that you'd be willing to scan and email to me, I'd appreciate it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scbauer (Jul 2, 2007)

As of right now, I feel very sorry for those of you who have been having problems, and I'm not too upset... yet.
I was driving around town yesterday and my A/C stopped blowing cold air. I parked, did some shopping, came back, and not only did the A/C not blow cold air, but the air actually seemed to be hotter than the outside air.
For those of you not keeping track of the national weather (or my location), it was 113* yesterday when the A/C stopped working, 116* by the time I got home. The 7-day forecast is as follows:
Monday 112*
Tuesday 112*
Wednesday 113*
Thursday 115*
Friday 113*
Lucky for me, it will be cooling off on Friday








The 10-day forecast doesn't show anything below 104*
Okay, so the saga begins. I dropped the car off this morning and took the shuttle into work (after waiting an hour and a half). I got the call about an hour ago that they think the compressor is dead but they are running some more tests. They also told me the compressors are backordered for 3 weeks.
I called in right now and luckily the service manager answered... I told them that if this was the compressor and it was going to take 3 weeks that I need a loaner. Good news... they said "of course, sir... that will be no problem."
We'll see... I'll keep you posted.
Oh, and by the way, I bought my A3 on 05/05/05 and it currently has about 29K miles


_Modified by scbauer at 3:09 PM 7-2-2007_


----------



## Ridgeback65 (Sep 1, 2005)

*Re: Seized AC Compressor Thread (OOOO-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OOOO-A3* »_
If you have any documentation that says "improper flushing" that you'd be willing to scan and email to me, I'd appreciate it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Sorry bro, that car and it's documents are long gone.


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: Seized AC Compressor Thread (OOOO-A3)*

Friday I got the call that the new (again) compressor had arrived. We agreed that Monday would be the best time to come in, since they wouldn't do it 'til then anyway. 
Dropped the car off Monday (one week after the most recent compressor failure) at about 10:15. No loaner, they gave me a ride. Got a call at 14:25 that it was done, they sent the shuttle to pick me up.
They claim to have flushed the system but it is NOT listed on the work order, neither is a part number for a flush kit.
They did NOT replace the receiver/dryer cartridge again















The compressor has a note "Vendor Code is DENSO", part number is 1K0 820 859 E. 
They did not replace the belt even though it had been stressed/smoked by the compressor breakage. 
So far it is blowing colder than it did the last time I picked it up with the first 'new' compressor. I don't have any confidence in it, though. 
They replaced the engine cover mounting peg that they broke the last time, but did NOT resolve the scratched bumper yet. Lastly, there was a *lot* of black grease & handprints on the front bumper by the right foglamp. Yeah, I said 'do not wash', but that doesn't mean "don't clean up your grease stains from working"







.


----------



## -j- (Jan 15, 2006)

This issue has really given me 2nd thoughts about buying another Audi.


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

*Re: (-j-)*

I've been working mine heavily since it was replaced, seems to be holding up. Checked my oil before heading to Canada this past weekend, it appears that they neglected to replace the 2 caps on the AC line next to the washer reservoir... not essential, but WTF?


----------



## ohmygosch (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re:*

Well, you might be able to add another car on the list with broken AC. I have nothing but hot air when the car is set to LO. I checked the ECON button a billion times to make sure I wasn't an idiot and left it on. I'm taking in my car this afternoon to get it checked out. I've had the car a whole month!


----------



## utahA3 (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: Re: (ohmygosch)*

I think i have been posting on the wrong tread until now. My AC is now also broken ( seized compressor ) 2006, 15k miles.....
The dealer says there is a TB out on this now..... not sure if that really means anything. 
I still love my car, just sounds like a problem in the 06-07 years. My co-worker once told me, don't buy VW/audi for Japanese reliabilty... but for driving experience. bingo.


----------



## scbauer (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: (scbauer)*

I actually forgot about this thread... I was pretty lucky. 
I dropped off my car on Monday, July 2nd. They told me 3 to 4 weeks for the part and I immediately said let me talk to the manager. Talked to the manager and said something like "this is a dangerous situation to be driving around in the car with no AC when it is 115+ degrees outside, so either fix it or get me a loaner."
Well, the next day they had another dealership FedEx the part to them and it was installed on Thursday (Wednesday was the 4th of July so they were closed). Car was back on Thursday evening and the AC works great. I did also verify that they replaced the dryer (whatever that is) and that they used the new manufacturer for the new compressor. They did!
Hope everyone keeps cool.
-Scott


----------



## ohmygosch (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re: Re: (ohmygosch)*

Well I have new compressor on order at the dealer. The dealer said it should be in a few days, but we'll see if that is true. Of course it happened on one of the hottest days of the year, and then stormed as I was leaving to go to the dealer, so I couldn't roll down the windows and had to sit in the hot car that had been sitting outside at work all day. It was a great day!


----------



## one swell foop (May 7, 2006)

As far as there being 1000 views and only 6 people talking....I don't even own an A3, I want one. But I may get a GTI instead, or a jetta, you never know. Probably the same case with a lot of people doing research into potential problems with these cars before buying.


----------



## ohmygosch (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re: Re: (ohmygosch)*

After reading through all of the posts about this issue, I thought Audi had resolved the problem. I called the dealer this past Tuesday to see if the part had come in, and apparently it did. I dropped my car off on Wednesday to get the new compressor installed, but they ordered the wrong part or something - they discovered this after they took apart my car. The "correct" compressor is still very short in supply, so now I am stuck with a Grand Prix for 5-7 days for the part to hopefully show up. Fortunately, I do have a loaner, but I just want my car back, especially since I had it for a whole month!
This is getting frustrating...


----------



## utahA3 (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: Re: (ohmygosch)*

update on my situation:
called last friday to check if part was in. No call back. I take the car in monday, thinking this is great, its all going to be good.... yes, the part was NOT in, and no call. When I show up monday afternoon to pick it up, yeah, its not fixed and the part is on back order. They say, back-order is 7-10 days.....
From all of the posts here, I am going to press them on where the part is.... when can I expect it.








My experience has not yet reached the level of 0000-A3's, which I would wish on no-one. I will keep you all posted
8-9-07 update: No word on comressor part.... I did get my loaner today. People should be talked to concerning smoking in cars that are NOT YOURS..







at least i have a/c now, but its smelly.....


_Modified by utahA3 at 8:15 PM 8-9-2007_


----------



## Der Meister (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: Re: (utahA3)*

Ummm, wifey called me today that the a/c quit on ours....
She called Service about it and they said "it happens a lot on A3's."
I guess we're havng the same compressor problem.
Hopefully they can fix it reasonably quick, or my dealer is great about Audi loaners.
Looks like I'll be driving my '93 Westy since the a/c works fine in it, ha.


----------



## Der Meister (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Der Meister)*

Update: dealer is "ordering parts from Germany." 
At least a week, maybe more?








Props to Audi of Mission Viejo though -- have a new A4 on loan til it's done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Der Meister)*

*Again*
Audi http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## ohmygosch (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re: Re: (OOOO-A3)*

I got my car back last Friday after being in the shop over a week. I am so glad I don't have to drive the loaner Grand Prix - that car is crap!
So far the AC is working fine, let's hope it stays that way.


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: Re: (ohmygosch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ohmygosch* »_let's hope it stays that way.

<snicker> Yeah. Keep telling yourself that if it makes you feel better. 
3 times in ~2000 miles = http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

*Re: Re: (OOOO-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OOOO-A3* »_
<snicker> Yeah. Keep telling yourself that if it makes you feel better. 
3 times in ~2000 miles = http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Guess I lucked out, no problems since the replacement. Good luck


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: Re: (kharma)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kharma* »_Guess I lucked out, no problems since the replacement. Good luck









Probably because your service department isn't staffed by the same complete ****tards that mine is, and they actually READ the ****ING INSTRUCTIONS on the TSB.
Stay far, far away from Winner Audi in Wilmington, DE. 
Here's what SHOULD have happened:
Remove old compressor
FLUSH SYSTEM (step 4 on page 2 of TSB 87-07-02)
Replace receiver-dryer (always, when system is flushed and/or exposed to atmosphere)
Install new compressor, which contains the correct dose of oil for the system
Pull vacuum
Apply correct charge of R134a
Start system, the oil in the compressor will provide the correct dose.

----
Here's what ACTUALLY happened:
(Wait 42 days for parts...)
Remove old compressor
Install new compressor
Pull vacuum
Charge with R134a
Start system, releasing oil charge from compressor and forcing debris throughout the system because you DIDN'T ****ING FLUSH IT LIKE THE TSB SAID!!!!!.
Stand around scratching your ass wondering WTF the system doesn't cool.
Call Audi Tech Line, get told to flush the system
Go out and buy "...the best flusher we could get..."
Flush system
Replace receiver-dryer on instructions from Audi Tech Line.
Charge with R134a
Oil? Who knows.... 
Call customer, return car, pat self on back.
(325 miles later, new compressor fails, spectacularly)
Remove compressor
Flush system AGAIN
Do NOT install new receiver-dryer (at least, not listed on the invoice) <-- WTF?








Install new compressor, pull vacuum, charge, return car to customer (scratched)
(about 2000 miles later, system abruptly stops cooling in the middle of a commute.....)


----------



## dfree (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: Re: (OOOO-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OOOO-A3* »_(about 2000 miles later, system abruptly stops cooling in the middle of a commute.....)


Man, that's awful. I'm so sorry. I know I'm not the one to apologize, but you're owed many, many, many apologies. Hope this gets resolved soon. 
Doug


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: Re: (OOOO-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OOOO-A3* »_
Do NOT install new receiver-dryer (at least, not listed on the invoice) <-- WTF?








Install new compressor, pull vacuum, charge, return car to customer (scratched)
(about 2000 miles later, system abruptly stops cooling in the middle of a commute.....)



Update:
A/C compressor replaced (again....) It had seized. They also replaced the receiver-dryer due to '...a problem...'. No shiat. Didn't I tell them to do this the last time, and they refused and insisted they knew what they were doing?







I'm sure it had debris in it, which circulated through the system and caused the compressor to fail. This is my 3rd Denso compressor after the original Zexel failed. 
The dealer is still jerking me around about the scratches on my bumper from the original visit. 
They volunteered to do the 2-year brake flush during the visit, though it's still a few months short of 2 years since purchase. 
When I picked up the car, it had clearly been test-driven. The seat was lowered ALL the way, the armrest was up, the seatback angle was way back (pimp style), the steering wheel and mirror were all the way down (so the 'driver' in this ridiculous position could reach & see), and the radio station was changed. Clearly someone may need to readjust the seat of they're not exactly my height, but srsly...







LEAVE MY **** ALONE! 
Stay far away from Winner ("Loser"?) Audi in Wilmington, DE. I've kept going back for this A/C issue since I want them to clean up their own mess, but enough is enough.


----------



## utahA3 (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: Re: (OOOO-A3)*

I dropped by the dealer this week, and the compressor is in, but another part is bad and therefore not cooling. They had to order the other part from Germany also. i hope when they found out the other part was bad with testing the new compressor, they did not ruin the compressor.
Also, I did have my 2-year brake fluid change out before this all happened, and the first one is included in the maintenance package for the 06. So, I am not sure if they are giving you a "free" change 0000-A3..... sounds like, * here is a free brake fluid change that we are supposed to give you anyway, just to try to make you feel better....... 
good luck.
I....want....to.....drive.....my......A3.........








Update 8-28-07
So, I called the dealer today, into week 2 of the loaner, or is it week 3.... I don't remember. They found that the new compressor they put in does not work now either. This is replacement compressor 1.... and they re-ordered the compressor from Germany. IDK if the other part that was defective ( condenser?) caused the replacement compressor to fail. 
Nevertheless, I am glad they tested it before I went to get my car back. I am fast approaching 0000-A3's experience.....


_Modified by utahA3 at 1:11 PM 8-28-2007_


----------



## r32dan (Jun 30, 2007)

AC compressor ceased 15,045 miles on my 06 mkv. At least they gave me a rental.....chevrolet aveo (what a POS). Anyway, i'm a little mad because as we all know, the part is back ordered for 7-9 business days. Oh well, what can i do? ISH happens... I am not safe in my rental aveo so right now safe does not happen like the vw ads.


_Modified by r32dan at 6:05 PM 8-29-2007_


----------



## Der Meister (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Der Meister)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Der Meister* »_Update: dealer is "ordering parts from Germany." 
At least a week, maybe more?








Props to Audi of Mission Viejo though -- have a new A4 on loan til it's done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Got it back in about 5 business days.
Was kind of a trip driving the A4 with CVT during that time....


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: Re: (OOOO-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OOOO-A3* »_

Update:
A/C compressor replaced (again....) It had seized. They also replaced the receiver-dryer due to '...a problem...'. No shiat. Didn't I tell them to do this the last time, and they refused and insisted they knew what they were doing?







I'm sure it had debris in it, which circulated through the system and caused the compressor to fail. This is my 3rd Denso compressor after the original Zexel failed. 
The dealer is still jerking me around about the scratches on my bumper from the original visit. 
They volunteered to do the 2-year brake flush during the visit, though it's still a few months short of 2 years since purchase. 
When I picked up the car, it had clearly been test-driven. The seat was lowered ALL the way, the armrest was up, the seatback angle was way back (pimp style), the steering wheel and mirror were all the way down (so the 'driver' in this ridiculous position could reach & see), and the radio station was changed. Clearly someone may need to readjust the seat of they're not exactly my height, but srsly...







LEAVE MY **** ALONE! 
Stay far away from Winner ("Loser"?) Audi in Wilmington, DE. I've kept going back for this A/C issue since I want them to clean up their own mess, but enough is enough. 




you have all rights to lemon your car and audi to give you a new one


----------



## barklesswonders (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re:*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaGT8V80* »_
you have all rights to lemon your car and audi to give you a new one 

Lemon laws vary by state. 0000-A3's car had over 18k when the first compressor failed, so if her were in Caifornia, he could not use the Lemon Law to have the car replaced or take a cash settlement.
I asked the Service Manager at the dealership I use about the a/c's failing last week and he said that they had a couple fail, but they were early VIN's. He admitted that they learned the hard way about flushing the system.
Are the cars with compressor's failing early VIN's?


----------



## utahA3 (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: Re: (utahA3)*

Update: Got my A3 back today, and A/C is working. I kinda quizzed my service advisor and they said all the right things..... Hope it was all flushed out before the new one was put in ( they were not specific on the order of work done ). They also said, that they have had only 2 A3s with this problem.... good and bad I guess.
The A4 loaner I had was nice, but I did miss the A3 alot. It feels so much tighter. It is also going to take me a day to get used to the clutch and shifter again. The A3 just seems smoother than the stick in the A4/clutch engagement is different. Maybe just my perception.


----------



## JCB (Aug 12, 1999)

*Re: Re: (utahA3)*

My AC bit the bullet at about 34K miles.
The compressor was replaced and now the AC works but not super cool.
FWIW, the compressor part number is listed as 1K0820859M
No dryer listed in parts. 


_Modified by JCB at 8:28 PM 9-6-2007_


----------



## whaden (May 24, 2003)

*Re: Re: (JCB)*

Out of all the issues posted in this forum, this is the one I'm most concerned about.
General Question: Is this issue exclusive to the 2.0T? And if so, would the problem be the same across the VAG 2.0T line (ie EOS, GTI, etc). 
I have both, an A3 3.2 and an EOS 2.0T. I haven't seen many (if any) posters with the 3.2.
Second Question to JCB: What dealer did you get your work done? How did they treat you?
Thanks to all for keeping this updated. I hope anyone that has this issue moving forward can just print the whole tread, hand it over to the service department and say, "Please don't do this to me!"


----------



## 200qandA3q (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Re: (whaden)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whaden* »_Out of all the issues posted in this forum, this is the one I'm most concerned about. Is this issue exclusive to the 2.0T? And if so, would the problem be the same across the VAG 2.0T line (ie EOS, GTI, etc). 
I have both, an A3 3.2 and an EOS 2.0T. I haven't seen many (if any) posters with the 3.2.

Indeed, reports of this from 3.2 owners have been few and far between, but then so are our 3.2L versions of the A3 (few and far between). Adding to the uncertainty is that it does not occur to many of the forum posters to somehow identify their A3 models. That's reminiscent of computer forum discussions--where use of the Windows OS is often unstated and to be taken for granted (forgive me for venting about a pet peeve since I'm on the "minority" side of _both_ groups.) Anyway, i thought I did see a post from someone with a 3.2 who experienced the compressor problem, but I can't locate it.
My concern, assuming that my '06 A3 3.2 is _not_ immune to the A/C issue, is: How common is it for the compressor seizure to also "take out" the drive belt and disable the vehicle? Is that rare or...?








Phil


----------



## JCB (Aug 12, 1999)

*Re: Re: (whaden)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whaden* »_
Second Question to JCB: What dealer did you get your work done? How did they treat you?



Sent IM


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

*Re: Re: (JCB)*

Problem solved








vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

Settlement!
I *so* wish this had all happened in the first year so I could have lemoned it. In any case, I hope the problems are finally over.


----------



## KnockKnock (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: (OOOO-A3)*

Dude, I'm impressed you went to a lawyer. It's been said over and over again, this whole thing bites. I do hope the compressor in there now holds. Crossing fingers, knocking wood. Think you'll keep it to 5yr/60Kmi?
DER MESTER, how's your replacement holding out?


_Modified by KnockKnock at 10:22 PM 9/25/2007_


----------



## KnockKnock (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: (KnockKnock)*

Okay, 19 months old, March 21st my A/C fails. 22nd it works for 10 minutes, then fails later in the day. 23rd never works. 24th never works. Taking it in WED. Hopefully Audi of Downtown L.A. has some experience with this by now. Hoping it's the compressor, and they fix it with a (better!) working one. Better now than after the warrantee expires.
Wish me luck.


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (KnockKnock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KnockKnock* »_
Wish me luck.

Good luck!


----------



## KnockKnock (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: (OOOO-A3)*

Okay, I guess it's time to report in. I'm surprised to be typing this, but I'm satisfied with the fixwork Audi of Downtown L.A. who handled this. Dropped it off at 8:00AM. Gave me an '07 A4 2.0T CVT, and okay, it's not the TT I wanted, but it was fine. 3:00PM got a call that it was done. 6:00PM I'm driving my A3 again. Service paperwork looks like this:
Customer states the A/C is not blowing cold.
A/C Compressor seized. Metal shavings went inside the A/C system. Replaced A/C compressor, A/C condensor and valve. Cleaned A/C lines as per technical bulletin.
Parts:
1K0-820-859-M Compressor (hoping that's the newer Denso part)
1K0-820-411-P Condenser
1K0-820-679 Valve
00100 Clean & flush
1K0-820-411-P Condenser (2x?)
2 @ 4E0-260-749-A Washer
2 @ 4E0-260-749-C Washers
N-017-753-11 Bulb
The week when it died was a freak hot-spell in SoCal. 90's. I was at ~30K miles, 19 months in. Haven't had weather much over 80 since the replacement, but I've run the A/C in the valley at around 80 deg, and after two weeks, it seems to be solid (knock wood). 
The service mgr said they looked it up and saw this was not an uncommon issue with the A3, and that they had redesigned it. Can't help but humble that I've benefited from the suffering of those who've gone before. Still touching wood, but I have to say, aside from it being broken in the first place, they handled everything right. Buying a lottery ticket now.


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (KnockKnock)*

Glad it worked out for you. From the description it sounds like they did it correctly (flush, etc.).
off-topic: I remember posting the 'Good luck!' above, but it seems like it was months and months ago, not just a couple of weeks back.... weird.


----------



## jksarbau (Feb 4, 2001)

*Re: (angryrican66)*

My GTI's compressor just seized. Middle of traffic. I'd imagine the NTSB should hear about this, as it is a mjor safety issue to have a car die in this way. Iknow there is a TSB and I expect VW to work with my on my 06 with 54,000 miles. 
Does anyone have thoughts/suggestions on the best approach if they simply say the cost is on you? Clearly they know they have a bad part. Are they just keeping their fingers crossed while knowing they have an issue risk's people's saftey.


----------



## barklesswonders (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re:*

My AC died on Thursday. There was a puff of "smoke" from under the hood so I pulled over and checked under the hood for obvious problems. Nothing obvious, but when I started the car back up, it became very obvious that the a/c was blowing toasty warm air (temp was in the high 90's). I have an appt. to take it in on Tuesday. The appt. coordinator said they have not been seeing alot of the AC problems with the A3's, but it was a problem on the early ones. Well, mine might be considered an early "one". I took delivery in April, 2006 and have ~41k miles on it.
Thanks KnockKnock for posting what was listed on your repair order. I hope all goes well to get it repaired.


----------



## I6turbo (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: Re: (barklesswonders)*

I'm sorry to hear of you guys' troubles and wish everyone luck with the dealer repairs.
Is there a quick way to tell if a given car has a Denso or Zexel (sp?) compressor? I know you can't see too much of the compressor from topside.
If not, could someone who knows for sure which they have shoot a photo of the front end of the compressor and post it (talking about the pulley end that you can see pretty clearly from topside in the engine bay)? I'm assuming there'd be some differences between the two that would be evident from a simple photo... Just wondering how to easily tell which unit a car has....


----------



## barklesswonders (Jan 27, 2006)

A/C part(s) on order. Might take a day or two.
They gave me an A4 Avant 2.0T Quattro S-line this time for a loaner. I like the way it drives. I won't mind the wait until my car is fixed.


----------



## Captain Spongeworthy (May 18, 2008)

*Re: (barklesswonders)*

My a/c stopped working, but the car is running fine (no belt smoking etc.) I am crossing my fingers and hoping that it's not the compressor since my car is just out of warranty at 55k miles.


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (Captain Spongeworthy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Captain Spongeworthy* »_My a/c stopped working, but the car is running fine (no belt smoking etc.) I am crossing my fingers and hoping that it's not the compressor since my car is just out of warranty at 55k miles. 
I bet the compressor pulley sheared. Not all failures are spectacular. They may cover it as a courtesy since it's a known issue, but don't hold your breath. 
(awesome username, BTW














)


----------



## barklesswonders (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re:*

As of Friday, the a/c parts had not arrived. So I'll be driving the loaner for a few more days.
I'm starting to really like driving the Avant. I wish the A3's a/c worked like the Avant's.


----------



## ulua4me2004 (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: Re: (barklesswonders)*


_Quote, originally posted by *barklesswonders* »_As of Friday, the a/c parts had not arrived. So I'll be driving the loaner for a few more days.
I'm starting to really like driving the Avant. I wish the A3's a/c worked like the Avant's.

18 days in the shop until they finally got it right. So far so good !!! I love my dealer, I guess Im a lucky one when it comes to customer service. I hated the Avant, it was gutless sucked gas and the A/C was substandard compared to my golf 1.8t







All that matters to me is I have my A3 back and she is so friggin fun to drive


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: Re: (ulua4me2004)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## barklesswonders (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: (barklesswonders)*

Just picked up the A3. Everything looks OK and the A/C is working better than before. They flushed the system twice due to the amount of metal from the compressor self-destructing.
The repair order states that they removed the front bumper to get to everything. I'll ask my husband to check under the car to make sure everyhting is OK.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

*Re: (Captain Spongeworthy)*

Well, mine died last night. I'm at 51,500 and hoping they goodwill it as well. I'm calling in an hour or so. Blech.


_Quote, originally posted by *Captain Spongeworthy* »_My a/c stopped working, but the car is running fine (no belt smoking etc.) I am crossing my fingers and hoping that it's not the compressor since my car is just out of warranty at 55k miles.


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (Travis Grundke)*

mine died Thursday 5/29/08... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
brought to dealer friday 5/30/08.... 
Got a A4 loaner. Since i live over a hour from the dealer.
They called me and said that they need to order a whole new system 
From Cali














Said it should be here in FL by 6/5 - or - 6/6.


----------



## ulua4me2004 (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: (5309)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5309* »_mine died Thursday 5/29/08... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
brought to dealer friday 5/30/08.... 
Got a A4 loaner. Since i live over a hour from the dealer.
They called me and said that they need to order a whole new system 
From Cali














Said it should be here in FL by 6/5 - or - 6/6.
























They did mine, to include evaporators behind the dash. Scary that they had it in so many peices but the results have been good so far. Keeping my fingers crossed, took 18 days start to finish.


----------



## michA3er (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: Re: (I6turbo)*

I6turbo,
You were asking if there was a way to tell whether your A3 has the Denso or Zexel compressor. I just looked under the hood of mine and noticed that the compressor is "clutchless". This means that there is no electromagnetic plate that engages and disengages from the compressor pulley to drive the pump. Does anyway know if the Zexel was clutchless? If not, this means that the clutchless compressor is Denso. If someone can confirm that the Zexel had a clutch, I'll post a pic of my compressor to show what the Denso looks like.
I also noticed a lot of questions in this thread about what the "receiver drier" does. There are 2 major functions:
1. To act as a storage device for excess liquid refrigerant. The amount of refrigerant charged into the system is based on max load conditions. So, when the a/c system is only lightly loaded there is more refrigerant charge than needed and the excess is stored in the receiver.
2. It contains a dessicant bag that sucks out any moisture that may get into the system. If this moisture is not sucked up it would be very detrimental to the compressor. As 0000-A3 pointed out, if the a/c system is left open for any significant period of time the receiver MUST be replaced because the dessicant will become saturated with moisture in the air.


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: Re: (michA3er)*


_Quote, originally posted by *michA3er* »_I6turbo,
You were asking if there was a way to tell whether your A3 has the Denso or Zexel compressor. I just looked under the hood of mine and noticed that the compressor is "clutchless". This means that there is no electromagnetic plate that engages and disengages from the compressor pulley to drive the pump. Does anyway know if the Zexel was clutchless? If not, this means that the clutchless compressor is Denso. If someone can confirm that the Zexel had a clutch, I'll post a pic of my compressor to show what the Denso looks like.

They're all clutchless. 
There is a visual identification guide in Audi TB 87-07-02. Click here to download the PDF


----------



## michA3er (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: Re: (OOOO-A3)*

Well, so much for that idea. I'll have to poke around more underneath to look for a part label.


----------



## ivster (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: Re: (michA3er)*

I was driving home on Wed when the A/C stopped, made a quick turn around and headed to the dealer, luckily I was only 10 mins away. 
The dealer said they might to be able to look at the next day so I left it and got a ride. Expecting the worst I was prepared for a long wait to get it fixed. To my surprise the dealer called at noon yesterday and told me the compressor had seized and they were in the process of replacing it now and should be ready for pickup at 5







, they also told while it was here they would do the 45K service. Everything working like new when I picked it up. Hopefully it holds up.
When mine failed I did not hear any noise, saw no smoke, just stoped blowing cold air.


----------



## michA3er (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: Re: (ivster)*

In case you haven't read through all the previous posts, make sure the dealer is doing the replacement procedure correctly, most especially doing a complete and proper flushing of the system.


----------



## ivster (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: Re: (michA3er)*

Yeah they had a flush listed on the service request. I suspect they were well aware of the TSB on the A/C


_Modified by ivster at 10:52 AM 6/6/2008_


----------



## I6turbo (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: Re: (ivster)*

Has anyone had any input from dealers, etc. as to what portion of the Zexel compressors are failing? Or if there was ever a revision made to them to correct the defect? I'm wondering if it's a 1:5 thing, or a 1:50, or what.... My '07 was made in 01/07 and has the Zexel.










_Modified by I6turbo at 10:25 PM 6-6-2008_


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: Re: (I6turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *I6turbo* »_Has anyone had any input from dealers, etc. as to what portion of the Zexel compressors are failing? Or if there was ever a revision made to them to correct the defect?

Pretty much all of them, sooner or later. The 'revision' was to switch from Zexel to Denso brand compressors. There is no "good" Zexel and "bad" Zexel.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

*Re: Re: (OOOO-A3)*

Wow. Unfortunately for us, since it isn't a safety item Audi does not have to force a mandatory recall for the part. However, when I go in next week (1,500 miles out of warranty) I am fully expecting them to give me no grief about covering the item free of charge. IMO, since it's already known they all fail, Audi has a posted TSB on the issue and it's not a matter of "if", simply "when", then they need to replace and repair for free.

_Quote, originally posted by *OOOO-A3* »_
Pretty much all of them, sooner or later. The 'revision' was to switch from Zexel to Denso brand compressors. There is no "good" Zexel and "bad" Zexel.


----------



## I6turbo (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: Re: (OOOO-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OOOO-A3* »_
Pretty much all of them, sooner or later. The 'revision' was to switch from Zexel to Denso brand compressors. There is no "good" Zexel and "bad" Zexel.


Thanks for the info -- though it sucks to know. Gotta love riding around with the wife and kids in the Florida heat and wondering if this will be the trip when the AC fails... and knowing that you're trying to talk them into feeling good about your plan to sell one of the Lexus vehicles and keep the A3... LOL I guess something's gotta serve as a reminder that you're in a German built car, right?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: Re: (I6turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *I6turbo* »_
Thanks for the info -- though it sucks to know. Gotta love riding around with the wife and kids in the Florida heat and wondering if this will be the trip when the AC fails... and knowing that you're trying to talk them into feeling good about your plan to sell one of the Lexus vehicles and keep the A3... LOL I guess something's gotta serve as a reminder that you're in a German built car, right?









If only it was limited to the ac.... we'll still have switches and sensors die on us at an alarming rate I'm sure.


----------



## 200qandA3q (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Re: (OOOO-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OOOO-A3* »_
Pretty much all of them, sooner or later. The 'revision' was to switch from Zexel to Denso brand compressors. There is no "good" Zexel and "bad" Zexel.

Thanks to those who have posted pictures of the zexel vs denso pulley faces, I've just managed to determine that our 2006 3.2Q A3 has the good (non-Zexel) compressor.







I was expecting the worst (doesn't everyone?) and of course was certain our A/C failure would happen iin the middle of a hot summer. 
It's hard to figure out what basis Audi used for deciding on installing one vs the other brand of compressor during production.Did they simply mix Zexel and Denso units in a parts bin and withdraw them at random?







Our 3.2 has a March '06 build date, which might indicate that Zexels were phased out by the end of the 2006 MY; but supposedly some 2007 cars are involved, too. 
Phil


----------



## michA3er (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: Re: (200qandA3q)*

My 07 2.0t has the Zexel. I haven't looked at the VIN to figure the exact build date, but I order it in the middle of August and assume it was built sometime in the first half of September.
I would find it hard to believe that the factory would just mix together different manufacturers. But who knows.


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Re: (200qandA3q)*

My MY 2007 (build date Sept. '06) 2.0T has the Zexel compressor.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

*Re: Re: (JaxACR)*

Well guys - here's an update: Audi will not warranty the compressor, 52,000 on the clock. The dealer has offered to reduce the price on the replacement as a courtesy, but Audi refuses to goodwill.
Unfortunately, it looks like if you have an '06, the Zexel will fail and if out of warranty: you are on your own.
I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: Re: (Travis Grundke)*

That sucks, man, Really sorry to hear that. I have an '06- but I only have 31K on the odometer, and no ac issues. Wish I could induce a compressor failure just to get it over with


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Re: (skotti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skotti* »_Wish I could induce a compressor failure just to get it over with









Me too! Mine is getting weaker and weaker, and I have a bad feeling that the pulley is going to freeze up at the worst possible time.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

*Re: Re: (JaxACR)*

That's exactly what happened with mine, until it just stopped working. Of course, it could have failed back in March or April for all I know: i didn't have to use it until June!

_Quote, originally posted by *JaxACR* »_
Me too! Mine is getting weaker and weaker, and I have a bad feeling that the pulley is going to freeze up at the worst possible time.


----------



## I6turbo (Apr 14, 2008)

Questions:
1. Do they replace the Zexel compressor with a Denso compressor when they do the repair?
2. If so, what all is required for the Denso? Just the compressor? Mounts? Hoses or adapters? Anything else?
If it's just a straight bolt in, or if I can find out what all is needed, I'll just buy a damned Denso compressor and replace the Zexel myself. I used to borrow a vacuum pump from my old work when I needed to work on AC systems, so I might have to buy a vacuum pump, but I wouldn't mind having one anyway...
EDIT: BTW, does anyone know where you can buy those giant test-tube-looking things with a hose fitting on the closed end? Since I'm buying a vacuum pump anyway...











_Modified by I6turbo at 9:21 AM 7-14-2008_


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (I6turbo)*

When they replace the compressor, they also replace the dryer and flush the system in case any contaminants got into it. This involves removing the front bumper to get access.


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (I6turbo)*

I linked to the TSB a few posts above. Download it, it describes the procedure.


----------



## michA3er (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (mike3141)*

If you are replacing the Zexel before it fails, you could get away without the a/c system flush. However, I would recommend changing the reciever dryer; it's always a good idea to replace this component anytime the system is opened since the dessicant bag inside can become saturated with moisture.


----------



## I6turbo (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: (OOOO-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OOOO-A3* »_I linked to the TSB a few posts above. Download it, it describes the procedure.

It doesn't specify much beyond the fact that the Denso should be used to replace the Zexel. It refers to an ElsaWeb document or procedure:
ElsaWeb Refrigerant R 134a-servicing>>87 Air Conditioner>>Components, replacing 
*Any idea where I could get a copy of that document or procedure? Is ElsaWeb available online?*
Thanks!


_Modified by I6turbo at 2:40 PM 7-14-2008_


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

*Re: Re: (Travis Grundke)*

Well, good news - I spoke with Audi Customer Care about the issue and they spoke with my dealership. After Audi flat-out refused to do anything, AoA and my dealer have decided to do an 80/20 deal whereby they will foot 80% of the replacement cost and I'll foot the remaining 20%.
For an $1100 replacement, that's pretty fair to me. Parts are on order, I'll keep everyone posted.


----------



## sactown_a3 (Nov 15, 2006)

I'm at 48k miles. I just made an appt with my dealer to get this worked on. My AC has sucked since I got the car. It takes a very long time to get any cool air and my kids sweat like crazy in the back. 
Hopefully its broken 'enough' that it can be replaced under warranty.


----------



## MostWanted (Nov 23, 2004)

ive been researching the ac seizure issue and came across this thread. 
im so severely disappointed with this issue. i have a 2007 gti and the ac seized on me about an hour away from home on 7/12. car has 23k on it. i was driving down the highway when decided to turn the ac on, to my surprise nothing but ambient temp air. i figured id deal with it later and rolled the windows down. about 15 minutes later i hear the sound of a belt screeching followed shortly by gray smoke and the smell of burnt rubber. i pull over turn the car off and pop the hood to find a viscous liquid (compresssor oil) dripping and splattered everywhere. tried starting the car afterwards but unfortunately it would stall out right away. had it towed to the dealer where they just looked at it today and they pretty much confirmed what i told them about the compressor being at fault. i have never wished i was more wrong about anything in my life. parts are on back order and have been for weeks is what i was told. no idea when the parts will be in is what they say. so they have me in a rental (they had no loaners available) that vw pays up to 25 dollars of but i have to pay 10 dollars a day on. i didnt pay 27k dollars to sit in a kia spectra at 10 dollars a day. some of you guys have said you've been waiting over two weeks... completely unacceptable to me and im really disillusioned, those 10 dollars a day will quickly add up for me if thats the case.
i mentioned the possibility of possibly bypassing the compressor pulley or removing the ac unit and supplying me with the belt off a non ac car. to no surprise they refused. at this point im seriously considering having my car towed to a an aftermarket/performance shop and having the ac deleted. in the 1 and half years ive had the car ive used the ac maybe 3 times.


----------



## michA3er (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (sactown_a3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sactown_a3* »_I'm at 48k miles. I just made an appt with my dealer to get this worked on. My AC has sucked since I got the car. It takes a very long time to get any cool air and my kids sweat like crazy in the back. 
Hopefully its broken 'enough' that it can be replaced under warranty.

I doubt your problem is a seized compressor, but let us know what your dealer tells you. 
These compressors are clutchless and therefore use a valve to modulate the swashplate angle, which changes the compression ratio. Maybe, this valve is malfunctioning and is not allowing the compressor to pump at full capacity. Or the thermal expansion valve, which is located near the evaporator could be malfunctioning by not throttling down enough under high ambient conditions .... just a couple of thoughts.


----------



## I6turbo (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: (MostWanted)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MostWanted* »_ i didnt pay 27k dollars to sit in a kia spectra at 10 dollars a day. some of you guys have said you've been waiting over two weeks... completely unacceptable to me and im really disillusioned, ... in the 1 and half years ive had the car ive used the ac maybe 3 times. 

Ghaaman engineering in da hause. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Seriously, another example of why Toyota and Honda are taking over the world. 
Sorry to hear of your misfortune. I'm looking to replace my POS Zexel compressor pre-emptively...


----------



## sactown_a3 (Nov 15, 2006)

Got my car back today. They said they replaced the compressor.
Tech Notes: 47387 Verified customer complaint, check ElsaWeb for Bulletin and found TSB#2012682/2 for this complaint! Perform visaul ins. on the compressor and found A/C compressor control valve N280 in the air conditioning compressor is obstructed by metal debris, and the cmpressor generates no pressure! Perform remove and replace compressor, charge system with 0.55 Kg Refrigerant, check for leaks, road tested, vehicle operate to the factory designe!!!!
(verbatim, including spelling errors







)
For the parts list:
1 1K0-820-859-M Compressor
1 4E0-260-749-A Washer
1 8E0-260-749-C Washer
19 ZVP-000-134 R134..Refrigerant
On my drive home the AC still does not cool down my cabin. Its only 92 F outside and could not keep from sweating on the 30 mile drive home.
I am planning on getting under the hood so I can verify the part number on the compressor.
Someone mentioned some pictures of the pulleys to help identify the models, but I have not been able to find those on the forum.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (sactown_a3)*

Sucks dude.


----------



## michA3er (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (sactown_a3)*

It's not clear from the tech notes whether the a/c system was flushed before installing the new compressor; the metal debris from the seized compressor likely migrated to other parts of the system. In addition to performing a proper system flush they should have replaced the receiver dryer. 
You're not the first person in this thread to have their compressor replaced without following proper flushing procedures. It really mystifies how supposedly qualified dealer mechanics find a/c systems so difficult to work on.


----------



## I6turbo (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: (michA3er)*


_Quote, originally posted by *michA3er* »_If you are replacing the Zexel before it fails, you could get away without the a/c system flush.

Yes, that's the reason I'd do it -- to maximize the chance that it'd continue to work properly after the replacement. Anyone who has ever worked on anything similar to this knows that a "flush" is a very marginal way to clear objects out of passage ways with complex geometries. It's kind of a joke, really.

_Quote »_ However, I would recommend changing the reciever dryer; it's always a good idea to replace this component anytime the system is opened since the dessicant bag inside can become saturated with moisture.


I'd cover the open hose ends immediately with a balloon so there would be minimum atmospheric air exchange into the system, and do the job rather quickly. Therefore I don't think there would be a need to replace the dryer. This is based on other personal experience with similar AC work with perfect AC performance results for years afterwards.
FWIW to everyone who has mentioned their AC not blowing cold... mine is PLENTY cold and seems to have plenty of capacity. Here in Florida on a hot day the car cools down quickly and after a few minutes I'm running the fan on half speed or so. And in case you're wondering, I know what good AC is -- I have 3 other vehicles with outstanding AC systems, and I HATE to sweat in a car. I also drive rentals a lot when I travel, so I know what suck-a$$ AC is too. BTW, I do not have the Open Sky roof. I'm guessing that would dramatically increase the sun load...


----------



## I6turbo (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: (sactown_a3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sactown_a3* »_
For the parts list:
1 1K0-820-859-M Compressor
1 4E0-260-749-A Washer
1 8E0-260-749-C Washer
19 ZVP-000-134 R134..Refrigerant


Sorry to hear that you're having the troubles. Very annoying that they didnt' fix this problem at the mfg. level as soon as it surfaced. 
Thanks for the parts list. It would seem that it's a bolt-in procedure -- no new mounts, hoses, etc. needed....
FWIW, "flushing" metal debris out of a system such as this is a joke, or a crap-shoot at the least, and another example of a poor "fix" for a serious problem. They need to ask themselves, WWLD?







(What would Lexus do?) and reconsider their "fix." The entire system needs to be replaced to provide a proper long-term fix for a system that has metal particles distributed throughout.


----------



## michA3er (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (I6turbo)*

An a/c system flush, if done PROPERLY, is not a joke ...... but too many of these dealer mechanics do not seem to know how to perform a proper system flush.


----------



## I6turbo (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: (michA3er)*


_Quote, originally posted by *michA3er* »_An a/c system flush, if done PROPERLY, is not a joke ...... but too many of these dealer mechanics do not seem to know how to perform a proper system flush.

Well, the word PROPERLY is key here. Based upon experience, I submit that PROPERLY does NOT include just hooking up a pump loop and simply circulating some sort of cleaner through the system and filtering out whatever happens to be flushed loose. Having worked in a business for 14 years where we provided cleaning equipment, chemicals, and process design for aerospace (Pratt & Whitney, Rolls Royce, Snecma, GE, Allied Signal, Boeing, Airbus, Thiokol, United Space Alliance, and several major airlines) and defense industry (Raytheon, General Dynamics, Martin Marietta, and the like) manufacturing operations as well as maintenance and repair, I have first hand knowledge (I developed some of the processes for the jet engine customers) of how difficult it is to flush fine metal particles and similar debris from internal nooks, crannies and generally complex geometries such as those found in the passageways of an evaporator and condenser. Now, I'm assuming for a moment that these debris are in fact scattered in the system after a compressor fails. If that assumption is correct, then it's nothing better than a crap shoot to hope that all of them are flushed out via any process that involves leaving these components in place on the car. The only way that I might feel slightly more comfortable with a flush is if it were done while the device were submerged in an ultrasonic bath, and I'm quite sure that the dealerships aren't doing that. 
But that's just me. YMMV.










_Modified by I6turbo at 2:39 PM 7-16-2008_


----------



## michA3er (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (I6turbo)*

Well, an ultrasonic bath is not required, but detailed knowledge of a/c systems is. I've worked in the design, testing, and manufacturing of automotive a/c systems for 15 years and I've seen our mechanics perform careful system flushes in order to refill the system with an exact, known refrigerant and compressor oil charge. As you mentioned, it is not as simple as disconnecting a hose and running flushing fluid through.


----------



## I6turbo (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: (michA3er)*


_Quote, originally posted by *michA3er* »_Well, an ultrasonic bath is not required, but detailed knowledge of a/c systems is. I've worked in the design, testing, and manufacturing of automotive a/c systems for 15 years and I've seen our mechanics perform careful system flushes in order to refill the system with an exact, known refrigerant and compressor oil charge. As you mentioned, it is not as simple as disconnecting a hose and running flushing fluid through.

So you've seen them completely flush debris and ground up metal particles out of an evaporator, condenser, expansion valve, and other components successfully? 'Cause if you're talking about fluid flushes (as seems to be the implication) those are irrelevent to the question of flushing out particles. 
Also, I don't even see an expansion valve on the list of items that were replaced in the poster's list. I WONDER why it isn't cooling?????


----------



## michA3er (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (I6turbo)*

Debris from the compressor seizure _shouldn't_ make it past the filter that is located in the receiver dryer, located between the condenser and TXV, to the TXV. Large debris is most likely to get stuck in the condenser; smaller debris or "swarf" should also be caught in the r/d filter (I'm not sure what the micron rating is on this filter). It sounds possible that the r/d filter cartridge is clogged on this person's vehicle.
What I've seen done for a full flush is each connection between an a/c line and component is opened, then each line is removed from the vehicle and flushed invidually outside the vehicle. And the receiver dryer is always replaced.


----------



## I6turbo (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: (michA3er)*


_Quote, originally posted by *michA3er* »_Debris from the compressor seizure _shouldn't_ make it past the filter that is located in the receiver dryer, located between the condenser and TXV, to the TXV. Large debris is most likely to get stuck in the condenser; smaller debris or "swarf" should also be caught in the r/d filter (I'm not sure what the micron rating is on this filter). It sounds possible that the r/d filter cartridge is clogged on this person's vehicle.
What I've seen done for a full flush is each connection between an a/c line and component is opened, then each line is removed from the vehicle and flushed invidually outside the vehicle. And the receiver dryer is always replaced.

I just don't envision the dealerships doing much of a thorough flush -- nothing like you're describing for the 'laboratory' process. From the looks of the parts list tit seems that they may be just bolting on a new compressor with a new "washer" on each hose. And who knows what the flushing procedure actually is. I just wouldn't feel comfortable trusting the insystem filters to take out much of anything as there isn't really supposed to be anything in there in the first place. But they may be better than I suspect -- the only receiver dryers I've ever really inspected were, IIRC, off of old Harrison systems. As I recall, those had relatively porous "filters" if you could call them that, but perhaps modern systems are different. 
I just know that if mine ever fails, I'll never feel secure with it again unless everything is replaced. 
Edit: here's a generic diagram in case anyone else is wondering...
http://images.google.com/imgre...a%3DG
And here's a cut-away of an evaporator. The TINY passageways are much, much more difficult to flush things out of than a large diameter tube.
http://www.globaldensoproducts....html

I guess we've sufficiently beaten the subject to death by now.









_Modified by I6turbo at 4:36 PM 7-16-2008_

_Modified by I6turbo at 4:38 PM 7-16-2008_


_Modified by I6turbo at 4:47 PM 7-16-2008_


----------



## RaleighVW (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: (I6turbo)*

I saw the Zexel pic in the TSB but I'm not sure if that's what I have. Is there another way to tell?


----------



## MostWanted (Nov 23, 2004)

so it took the dealer 4 days to replace the compressor, mainly because i tracked down the compressor myself through another dealer and had my dealer order it from them with persuasion from VWoA.
anyway for comparisons sake, here is a shot of the work order. i dont see a distinct entry for the system flush like others had mentioned but the service manager said it was done. 
to those who have had the compressor fail, could you compare your work order against mine? id be interested in seeing both orders from those who have not had it fail since replacing and orders for those for whom it has failed more than once. 








i understand the part numbers may not be identical (VW versus Audi) but the gist of the work should be the same.


----------



## michA3er (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (MostWanted)*

mostwanted,
The entries that talk about expansion valve "remove + reinstall" and condenser "remove + reinstall" leave me thinking they really did do a flushing of the system before installing the new compressor. If they had just replaced the compressor without flushing, I wouldn't expect to see these entries.


----------



## MostWanted (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (michA3er)*

thats some what of a relief. 
either way i tracked down the part number for a belt off a non ac equipped car... just in case







i dont use my AC enough to warrant going through this headache again.


----------



## michA3er (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (MostWanted)*

Even if you don't use your a/c mode alot, it really does help dry out the incoming air for defrosting/demisting.


----------



## madhatter178 (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Seized AC Compressor Thread (kharma)*

Mine went out at about 24k and the replaced it the same day i took it in.


----------



## Captain Spongeworthy (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Seized AC Compressor Thread (madhatter178)*

Those people who had to pay out of their pocket, how much did the dealership charge you? I was quoted $1800 http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

*Re: Seized AC Compressor Thread (Captain Spongeworthy)*

Sounds about right. The part alone is close to $1,000.

_Quote, originally posted by *Captain Spongeworthy* »_Those people who had to pay out of their pocket, how much did the dealership charge you? I was quoted $1800 http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## I6turbo (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: Re: (michA3er)*


_Quote, originally posted by *michA3er* »_ I'll have to poke around more underneath to look for a part label.

If you remove the plastic under-tray as if you're going to change the oil, you'll be able to see the compresor very clearly. Mine says Valeo, which, if I understand correctly, is the French word for $h*t. $h*t apparently entered a joint venture with Zexel in 1999 whereby $h*t could bring European engineering to bear on normally good and functional Japanese products. The result is what we have here.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mentosman42 (Oct 3, 2007)

compressor commited suicide about a week ago, called the stealership the same day and they told me they couldnt even look at it until today(a full week from the date of the call). bring it in today(multiple problems), they dont have a compressor in stock and it is back ordered so they dont even know when they will be able to get it in.
worst of all they refused to give me a loaner because i didnt buy the car there.
im standing in front of the girl at the service desk going "I didnt buy the car here because u guys didnt HAVE any A3's!". its not like i wanted to drive 3 hours to buy a car.


----------



## abarthol (Sep 26, 2001)

2-3 weeks ago
38k miles (2006 2.0t) 
Lack of cold air.
Econ light came on and stayed on.
Called dealer.
Dropped it off two days later.
Dealer gave me a loaner.
Car was ready the next day.


----------



## michA3er (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (Mentosman42)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mentosman42* »_
worst of all they refused to give me a loaner because i didnt buy the car there.
im standing in front of the girl at the service desk going "I didnt buy the car here because u guys didnt HAVE any A3's!". its not like i wanted to drive 3 hours to buy a car.

It's incredible how short-sighted dealerships can be. It sounds like they are not interested in you maybe buying an Audi from them in the future.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

*Re: (michA3er)*

I don't know if I would call that short-sighted. Dealers have a limited number of loaners and I think it makes sense that they reserve those for customers who purchased their cars from them - it's a courtesy they provide. Were I someone who purchased the car at that dealership and came in for service only to be told, "I'm sorry, we've given out our loaners to people who didn't buy from this dealership," I'd be a little miffed.


_Quote, originally posted by *michA3er* »_
It's incredible how short-sighted dealerships can be. It sounds like they are not interested in you maybe buying an Audi from them in the future.


----------



## michA3er (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (Travis Grundke)*

What if the service customer didn't buy from your dealership because he moved in from out of state? My point is that current service treatement for that customer may figure heavily into future decisions as to which dealer to choose when purchasing their next Audi. Maybe, this Audi dealership is the only one around so they don't have to care?


----------



## abarthol (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: (Mentosman42)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mentosman42* »_
worst of all they refused to give me a loaner because i didnt buy the car there.
im standing in front of the girl at the service desk going "I didnt buy the car here because u guys didnt HAVE any A3's!". its not like i wanted to drive 3 hours to buy a car.

Just out of curiosity, did they say if it was going to be a multiple day repair? Dealership I go to (and whom I bought my car from) will only do a loaner on an overnight repair/ diagnosis.


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: (michA3er)*

I hope I am just hearing things








A couple times this week, when I turn on the AC, I hear either, the belts slipping or the compressor pulley hanging up, just briefly two or three times in succession.
Did anyone hear these noises before their compressor went?
It doesn't do it all the time, the AC still blows Audi cold








___________________
8/23 Update:
AC still blowing Audi cold








I drove around awhile today, 70 miles or so. The noise I heard today, if you had your music playing you would not hear it. 
Today's noise was not the sound of the belt slipping, like the pulley hanging up breifly, less than two seconds. I heard this noise two or three times today.
_____________________________
8/24 Update:
Happened once today without the AC running. Beginning to wonder if it is something else








I do not hear these sounds when at a stop and I am not sure if it is the AC or something else. I am pretty sure it happens during acceleration and I have not noticed what gear the DSG is in or between which gears.








I hope it is nothing, because I hate going to the dealer and them say, "Cannot replicate."








______________________________
I left a message with my service advisor and hope maybe, my the noise can be replicated.











_Modified by azoceanblue at 10:03 AM 8/24/2008_


----------



## michA3er (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (azoceanblue)*

azoceanblue,
Being that I make my living as an NVH engineer, I know noises can be very difficult to describe with words. When you say that you hear the noise during acceleration, it leads me to think that you may be hearing a refrigerant "flow noise". The sudden change in refrigerant mass flow rate from the compressor pumping faster can result in transient flow noises from the refrigerant flowing through the evaporator and/or thermal expansion valve. It sounds like a higher frequency "hiss". If this is what you are hearing and the noise is new it could be a sign that your a/c system is low on charge.


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: (michA3er)*

mich, thanks for replying http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I have not heard the belt slipping or pulley type noise since the first couple times.
My AC is still Audi cold, but do not hear the noise under normal acceleration or idle. I only hear the noise under moderate to hard accelaration and the noise was more of a low frequency (moving part), like you say, noises are sometimes hard to describe







. It happens between 3rd to 4th or 4th to 5th gear (DSG).
I have also heard the noise with the AC off. 
I really don't want to go to the dealer with an intermittent noise or try to reproduce the noise, and possibly make the situation worse ($$). 
I will try to listen closer to provide a better description of the noise.
Again, Thanks!

_Modified by azoceanblue at 7:49 PM 8/26/2008_


_Modified by azoceanblue at 5:08 AM 8/27/2008_


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

got car back .. warrantied .. w00t!


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: (whizbang18T)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif now get drivin'








Found out my problem was bad gas















Strange noises, ac still working








My mechanics at volkwerks say, bad gas and chip don't mix








Bad Gas causes weird noises/problems


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: (michA3er)*


_Quote, originally posted by *michA3er* »_azoceanblue,
Being that I make my living as an NVH engineer, I know noises can be very difficult to describe with words. When you say that you hear the noise during acceleration, it leads me to think that you may be hearing a refrigerant "flow noise". The sudden change in refrigerant mass flow rate from the compressor pumping faster can result in transient flow noises from the refrigerant flowing through the evaporator and/or thermal expansion valve. It sounds like a higher frequency "hiss". If this is what you are hearing and the noise is new it could be a sign that your a/c system is low on charge.

You were right, I will take it in tomorrow or early next week http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MYH8for405 (Jan 24, 2007)

Got this problem literally minutes before I was going to set off to Vegas for the holiday weekend. First saw smoke coming from underneath the car, then popped the hood and it came up in a cloud of smoke. 
Anyone else have this happen to them? Wasn't sure what the problem was so kept A/C running an eventually the ECON light stayed on and the smoked stopped.


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: (azoceanblue)*

Replying to myself









_Quote, originally posted by *michA3er* »_azoceanblue,
Being that I make my living as an NVH engineer, I know noises can be very difficult to describe with words. When you say that you hear the noise during acceleration, it leads me to think that you may be hearing a refrigerant "flow noise". The sudden change in refrigerant mass flow rate from the compressor pumping faster can result in transient flow noises from the refrigerant flowing through the evaporator and/or thermal expansion valve. It sounds like a higher frequency "hiss". If this is what you are hearing and the noise is new it could be a sign that your a/c system is low on charge.


_Quote, originally posted by *azoceanblue* »_
You were right, I will take it in tomorrow or early next week http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif























The dealer found a radiator leak and replaced it. But







, the noise is still there. I just checked the invoice and they did not check the ac charge.
I'll call them tomorrow and see if they can check it out.


----------



## John Y (Apr 27, 1999)

*Re: (azoceanblue)*

Has there been any effort to get VW/Audi to either recall these things, or pay for some part of the repairs for those who experience the problem outside of warranty?


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

*Re: (John Y)*

To my knowledge there has been no formal petition. Since it is not a safety issue there is no requirement that AoA/VoA perform a mandatory recall.
If you press your service advisor and Audi Customer Care, they will most likely compensate you some type of percentage as they did for me (AoA and my dealership, Stoddard, absorbed 80% of the cost), but I believe that this is the best they will do at the moment.

_Quote, originally posted by *John Y* »_Has there been any effort to get VW/Audi to either recall these things, or pay for some part of the repairs for those who experience the problem outside of warranty?


----------



## John Y (Apr 27, 1999)

*Re: (Travis Grundke)*

Thanks. This would be on an 06 VW, but maybe I will give VW custoner service a try...


----------



## I6turbo (Apr 14, 2008)

Does anyone have any knowledge as to what percentage of Zexel systems are experiencing this failure? 
I am trying to decide whether to preemptively replace my Zexel compressor with a Denso at my own expense, vs. waiting to see if it fails. I'm potentially willing to spend the $ to replace it and avoid the system contamination that, IMO, can't be fully cleared out by a "flush," but it's difficult to make that decision without knowing what the likelihood of failure is....


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: (I6turbo)*

When I thought my problem was the ac, it may still be, I actually counted the compressor failures in this thread:
A3 - 28
GTI - 3
R32 - 1
So a total of 32 compressor failures, how many actual owners actually read this forum? Less than 10%? How many know this thread actually exists? Less than 1%?
It's a crap shoot, but if you have the money . . . at least you will have a spare, that may or may not self destruct


----------



## John Y (Apr 27, 1999)

*Re: (azoceanblue)*

you can add a Passat to the list, from my end.


----------



## ryandougherty (Jun 14, 1999)

I'm glad I came across this thread... My 2007 Eos 2.0T just had it's A/C Compressor fail on Saturday. 
So far, my dealer has been excellent (told me to bring it right in and gave me a loaner car). I'm being told that I'll have the car back tomorrow too, which is great considering some of the experiences I've read in this thread... 
I asked my dealer what the repair would have cost me if my car was outside of warranty and they said $1800-$2000. Ouch!
I'm just amazed at how many others are having the same issue.


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (ryandougherty)*

took my the A3 back to the dealer yesterday for 25k service told them the A/C was not blowing as cold as it was since i bought it home new. Had the whole system replaced a few monthes back. THe service rep kept asking me if it was hot air? warm air cold air . I guess we will see when i get the car back... GOt a loaner A4 and 30 miles down the road the CEL came on







only 6,xxx miles on the car.


----------



## I6turbo (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: (azoceanblue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *azoceanblue* »_When I thought my problem was the ac, it may still be, I actually counted the compressor failures in this thread:
A3 - 28
GTI - 3
R32 - 1
So a total of 32 compressor failures, how many actual owners actually read this forum? Less than 10%? How many know this thread actually exists? Less than 1%?
It's a crap shoot, but if you have the money . . . at least you will have a spare, that may or may not self destruct









Yeah, it sounds like a high percentage must be failing.















Thanks for the input.


----------



## I6turbo (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: (azoceanblue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *azoceanblue* »_When I thought my problem was the ac, it may still be, I actually counted the compressor failures in this thread:
A3 - 28
GTI - 3
R32 - 1
So a total of 32 compressor failures, how many actual owners actually read this forum? Less than 10%? How many know this thread actually exists? Less than 1%?
It's a crap shoot, but if you have the money . . . at least you will have a spare, that may or may not self destruct









A bit more anecdotal input... I spoke with my Audi dealership Parts Manager(?) and they have the Denso compresor in stock. The guy was very helpful on a couple of topics, this one and the XM Radio module topic, and I have a strong feeling that he was telling the truth as he sees it. He said that as far as he is aware, that dealership has replaced only one A3 compressor due to the failure syndrome. He was aware of the issue, but he said for some reason they just haven't seen much of it. He said that for some reason it seems to be regional in the U.S. and occurrs more often in certain other areas. He said that he didn't really know what to make to that, but it has been noted (I assumed by Audi). <shrug> The compressor is "only" $695, so I can't decide whether to preemptively replace it or not... My AC system cools like CRAZY, which according to some A3 owners is not necessarily the norm, so that makes me less inclined to roll the dice and fix something that I'm afraid MIGHT break.... LOL


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (I6turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *I6turbo* »_My AC system cools like CRAZY, which according to some A3 owners is not necessarily the norm

At night, or rainy/cloudy day, with the A/C set on 'LO'/medium fan/full recirculate/dash vents, it cools like a proper A/C system should. Any other conditions or settings, and it's like an asthmatic mouse wheezing over an ice cube. By contrast, our winter beater 1989 S#!tsubishi Montero blows frigid air *immediately*, and will cool down the interior when it's surface-of-the-sun hot in about 3 blocks. I know the refrigerant is different, but 20 years of technology should overcome that. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 24, 2002)

*Re: (John Y)*

I've got an '06 A3 with 70,000 miles, so I'm out of warranty/luck. Compressor failed (ECON light stays on), but car is driveable. You can add me to the list.


----------



## I6turbo (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: (OOOO-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OOOO-A3* »_
At night, or rainy/cloudy day, with the A/C set on 'LO'/medium fan/full recirculate/dash vents, it cools like a proper A/C system should. Any other conditions or settings, and it's like an asthmatic mouse wheezing over an ice cube. By contrast, our winter beater 1989 S#!tsubishi Montero blows frigid air *immediately*, and will cool down the interior when it's surface-of-the-sun hot in about 3 blocks. I know the refrigerant is different, but 20 years of technology should overcome that. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Oh boy.... There's little that pisses me off more than getting in a car and sweating because the AC can't keep up.







Especially after takikng a shower and getting dressed... I would literally have to sell the car if I couldn't get the AC working normally. Otherwise I'd probably go postal on it with a crow bar or something. LOL I'm lucky that all of my cars have AC system with huge capacity AND you can crank the vents around and blast yourself with cold air (and of course the windows are tinted, which helps a lot). I also hate vehicles with poorly designed vents that won't allow you to flood yourself with airflow. 


_Modified by I6turbo at 9:04 AM 9-26-2008_


----------



## LeadFootA3 (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm wishing I had seen this before I had bought my used A3, just out of warranty... hmmm I wonder how much an extended warranty will run me... assuming they won't say that it failed because the car is chipped or something like that...


----------



## I6turbo (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: (LeadFootA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LeadFootA3* »_I'm wishing I had seen this before I had bought my used A3, just out of warranty... hmmm I wonder how much an extended warranty will run me... assuming they won't say that it failed because the car is chipped or something like that...

Have you checked to see which compressor your car has?


----------



## Gothic Serpent (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: (I6turbo)*

After reading all this, sorry you guys have to deal with these issues. Are there any known symptoms before the AC compressor actually takes a dump or does this just happen? I do know that my A/C doesn't push much cold air and usually takes 20 minutes before cool air actually start kicking in. This has been happening from the start (2006). Did you folks experience the weak A/C before it took a dump?


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I would try negotiating with your dealership and AofA. This is a documented/known issue, and there is a service bulletin addressing the issue. Perhaps you can get away with only paying 50% (although it should be free, IMO...).
Worth a try. I have an 06 with only 31,000 miles, and am confident that this will happen to me after the warranyt expires


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

*Re: (skotti)*

Quote for truth. My dealership worked with me and provided the parts at cost and labor at a discount, then Audi of America, under some prodding from me and my dealership kicked in and comped me 80% of the total cost.

_Quote, originally posted by *skotti* »_I would try negotiating with your dealership and AofA. This is a documented/known issue, and there is a service bulletin addressing the issue. Perhaps you can get away with only paying 50% (although it should be free, IMO...).
Worth a try. I have an 06 with only 31,000 miles, and am confident that this will happen to me after the warranyt expires


----------



## abarthol (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: (skotti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skotti* »_I have an 06 with only 31,000 miles, and am confident that this will happen to me after the warranty expires

Not that it will make you feel much better but mine seized on my 06 somewhere between 30 and 35,000 this summer. So, some of them are failing within warranty.


----------



## diesel129 (Aug 28, 2005)

*Re: (abarthol)*

My '06 failed a few weeks ago @ around 42,000 miles. Almost all summer it would usually take at least 15-20 minutes to get cool, so I had been suspecting this problem having read this thread before my problems arose. I remember seeing some posts way back about the compressors being on national back-order. Apparently they are on back-order right now (or so my dealer tells me) and they have not been able to get an ETA from AoA. Does anyone know if they are indeed on back-order? And if so, how long they're expecting? Thanks in advance!


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

mine took about a wk


----------



## diesel129 (Aug 28, 2005)

*Re: (whizbang18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whizbang18T* »_mine took about a wk 

Hmm, well I've waited just over 2 weeks now. Whizbang, was this fairly recent?


----------



## LeadFootA3 (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: (I6turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *I6turbo* »_
Have you checked to see which compressor your car has?

not yet... I haven't head the bottom rock guard off yet to be able to see the thing. Does it say the name directly on it or is it a code of some sort?


----------



## I6turbo (Apr 14, 2008)

You can tell by looking at the pulley if you know what to look for. I think there are some photos in this thread, or a link to the photos. You can also see the name Valeo (the actual name that's on the Zexel unit) clearly if you have the under tray off the car.


----------



## LeadFootA3 (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: (I6turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *I6turbo* »_You can tell by looking at the pulley if you know what to look for. I think there are some photos in this thread, or a link to the photos. You can also see the name Valeo (the actual name that's on the Zexel unit) clearly if you have the under tray off the car.

thanks for the reply, I can't seem to find the actual pics but I did see the TSB, but that seems to only tell me how to identify if it seized.


----------



## 200qandA3q (May 1, 2006)

*Re: (LeadFootA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LeadFootA3* »_
thanks for the reply, I can't seem to find the actual pics but I did see the TSB, but that seems to only tell me how to identify if it seized.

Actually, that TSB is useful for identification since...if the face of your pulley looks different from the one that's pictured, then you _don't_ have the Zexel. The denso pulley is quite different. Granted, it can be difficult to get a good view from above--a decent inspection mirror helps.
Phil


----------



## irishpride (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: (Travis Grundke)*

this is not a sticky anymore but it is added to the FAQ section which is stickied


----------



## RaleighVW (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: (irishpride)*

Has anyone been able to get a compressor replaced before it dies? I was in for 15K service recently and had them check to see which comp I have and it's the Zexel. If they all eventually fail, seems like it would be cheaper for them if they replaced before it shreds other parts of the system too.


----------



## littlewhite (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: (RaleighVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RaleighVW* »_Has anyone been able to get a compressor replaced before it dies? I was in for 15K service recently and had them check to see which comp I have and it's the Zexel. If they all eventually fail, seems like it would be cheaper for them if they replaced before it shreds other parts of the system too.

Tried but Audi cannot just replace one since they said even though they know the Zexel brand fails, not all of them fail... So i ask them you guys wont replace it with a Denso one until the Zexel one loose pressure/blow/split into pieces with oil everywhere. They said yea sorry. They said it costs too much to replace everyone with Zexel to Denso.


----------



## vicmeer (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: (littlewhite)*

Given Audi's apparent unwillingness to address this proactively, is there any way to induce the compressor's failure without too much of a toll on the rest of the car?


----------



## jgonzo432 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (vicmeer)*

Go ahead and add me to the list. 
80k miles
I heard a terrible whirring noise whenever i had the A/C on and i was in 1st gear pulling away from a stop. I turned the A/C off and the noise is gone. Glad I caught it before it tore my belt. 
Between this, the mysterious failure of my remote locking and all the other creaks and moans of the car. I cant say I'll buy an audi again.


----------



## roebee94 (Apr 2, 2004)

mine went out i believe in may, my wife noticed a whirring sound coming from the engine. she hadn't noticed the a/c acting up since she want using it.so i dropped it off at the dealer got a loaner, and they had it for about 5 days,once they figured out it was the compressor they replaced it with no problem. and it was still under the factory warranty. i guess Audi Manhattan is good at cust service, considering many other dealers are screwing their customers...


----------



## jgonzo432 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (roebee94)*

update: Dealership quoted me $4200 to replace the compressor. I may just get rid of my car


----------



## iGen3 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: (jgonzo432)*

















failed at 105,000 miles. But nice in that it didn't take the belt with it---the shear plate breaks and the pulley idles. Not bad for a fatally flawed design. can you say "out of warranty?" 
they are quoting me [correction, 8 hours] hrs @ $95(customer pays) , and parts more in line with 1stvwparts online prices than idiot street retail. parts are still gonna be over $ 800.
EKTA/ELSA is all confused re: which compressor supercedes what, I chose the "F" Sanden. S (Denso) supercedes (M) Zexel, but S seems indicated for 09 tiguans, while F is for BPY Jetta


----------



## iGen3 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: (iGen3)*

BTW, with the above setup, the pully freewheels after the shaft seizes and shears those shear points, so the belt survives, and you get to enjoy the heat as long as you want.


----------



## KnockKnock (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: (jgonzo432)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jgonzo432* »_update: Dealership quoted me $4200 to replace the compressor. I may just get rid of my car









YOW! That's insane.
Mine went out on me ~35K mi. Los Angeles, so A/C is on 2/3 of the time, probably why I got it to go so fast. Whatever the replacement is, it's marginally better, I'd say it feels 10-20% cooler.
I asked how much it would have cost me after warranty expired, and they said ~$1,800.


----------



## jgonzo432 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (KnockKnock)*

I got another quote yesterday from a VW/Audi shop here in Knoxville - $1550.


----------



## iGen3 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: (jgonzo432)*

Update, VOA CustomerCARE told me I'm screwed. (actually, I said I'm screwed, and they said "That's probably true" ) That is their final answer. Oh, and Barbara on the line didn't believe my diagnosis by observation above. She must have mentioned 5 times that TSBs are not recalls. even EKTA has a big warning when you look up the zexel compressor, "no installs of this part are allowed" 
At least the Dealer believes my diagnosis/photo...so tomorrow it goes under the knife. oh, and the 8 hours of labor? that gets billed by the book, not by actual time to do the job, you know, just in case I get the slow tech....so they don't overcharge me...
sick sick sick SICK SICK SICK!!!






















My family has had over 20 VWs from my father's '58 beetle. This is my 7th....NONE of them have had issues like this one.


----------



## kennyA3 (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: (iGen3)*

For those of you that have had your compressor unit replaced, what did it get replaced with? Sanden? Denso? What's the most up to date and reliable unit?


_Modified by kennyA3 at 9:09 AM 9/15/2009_


----------



## kennyA3 (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: (kennyA3)*

bump for info


----------



## jgonzo432 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (kennyA3)*

I didn't have to get mine replaced. It turned out that the squealing was a worn serpentine belt. But from what I've read the Denso is the good one.


----------



## ndifadvokit (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re:*

yeah! i get to join this club now. car has just over 30K miles. just driving back from a restaurant with a few friends, i make a u-turn and all of the sudden we hear this loud, horrible squealing noise followed by the sound of metal shattering and the smell of burnt rubber. I guess i'm pretty lucky though as the car still ran afterwards. Good thing though because i was more than an hour away from home.
Dealer said they should have the car back to me in about 2 days. Sounds like they will be replacing the compressor, condenser, dryer and all.


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

I don't use my AC much and I haven't lately because of the weather but this past weekend has been really warm. I turned it on this Monday and it worked for a while but then it just started blowing warm air. I was hoping the AC needed a recharge but in the back of my mind I was thinking about all these posts. Today on the way home from work I turned it on again but it still didn't work. 
I looked up the TSB and sure enough that bolt isn't spinning while the car is running/AC was on. I didn't hear any abnormal noise or anything I could distinguish with our tractor sounding engines. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif I still wasn't sure if I read the TSB correctly so went back to look at it again and this time I recognized that the washer was broken just like iGen3 has pictured below.








Any advise on driving the car still? I have a 100+ mile round trip commute to work everyday and I doubt I'll be able to get this addressed soon. Should I be good as long as I don't run the AC?

_Quote, originally posted by *iGen3* »_


















Car has 85k. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: (Rogerthat)*

Could be that the clutch is not engaging for a number of other reasons, like low pressure refrigerant (recharge) , or a fuse.

Can you get a wrench on the bolt head and loosen it after relaxing the belt, like its says in the TSB? 
Did you Vag-Com for fault codes? That should tell a lot.


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: (SilverSquirrel)*

I didn't go that extra step of loosening it up with a wrench, I didn't feel comfortable messing with the belt. I'm pretty sure its done though because it's a Zexel compressor. 
Unfortunately I don't have access to Vag-Com.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: (Rogerthat)*

If the refrigerant is low, that will trigger a low pressure condition, and disengage the compressor (bolt wont rotate w.belt). It will be cold for a few seconds, then not. 
you can get a pressure gauge and measure the refrigerant pressure. its like checking a tire, but you need a different gauge. you can get it at any autozone or pep boys or internet.
other than that, id say roll down the windows and enjoy the open sky.


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: (SilverSquirrel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SilverSquirrel* »_If the refrigerant is low, that will trigger a low pressure condition, and disengage the compressor (bolt wont rotate w.belt). It will be cold for a few seconds, then not. 
you can get a pressure gauge and measure the refrigerant pressure. its like checking a tire, but you need a different gauge. you can get it at any autozone or pep boys or internet.

Where exactly would you check this in the engine bay?

_Quote, originally posted by *SilverSquirrel* »_other than that, id say roll down the windows and enjoy the open sky.









I cant enjoy that either.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: (Rogerthat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rogerthat* »_Where exactly would you check this in the engine bay?
I cant enjoy that either.









3.2 is behind the right headlight by the motor mount. dunno on 2.0T
Big bummer on the opensky.








If you wait a day, and try the ac again, and it gets cold for a quick blast then goes warm again, its a low refrigerant. otherwise try the tsb check.


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*FV-QR*

PLEASE stop spreading misinformation. 

_Quote, originally posted by *SilverSquirrel* »_Could be that the clutch is not engaging for a number of other reasons, like low pressure refrigerant (recharge) , or a fuse.

Can you get a wrench on the bolt head and loosen it after relaxing the belt, like its says in the TSB? 
Did you Vag-Com for fault codes? That should tell a lot.



There is no clutch. It's a swashplate (variable vane) compressor, with the shaft designed to shear in case of seizure.

_Quote, originally posted by *SilverSquirrel* »_If the refrigerant is low, that will trigger a low pressure condition, and disengage the compressor (bolt wont rotate w.belt). It will be cold for a few seconds, then not. 
you can get a pressure gauge and measure the refrigerant pressure. its like checking a tire, but you need a different gauge. you can get it at any autozone or pep boys or internet.
other than that, id say roll down the windows and enjoy the open sky.










Again, there is no clutch. Don't mess with the refrigerant pressure.


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (OOOO-A3)*

Thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
After I found this out I really wished I got that Sooooob.







But I found this but it's not a wagon!


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (OOOO-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OOOO-A3* »_PLEASE stop spreading misinformation. 

There is no clutch. It's a swashplate (variable vane) compressor, with the shaft designed to shear in case of seizure.
Again, there is no clutch. Don't mess with the refrigerant pressure. 

So, i guess the compressor shaft is sheared because the bolt isnt rotating?


----------



## johnnyrussoa3 (Jul 7, 2010)

*My compressor seized at 58k*

My compressor seized at 58k. Audi dealer wants $1700 to fix. Is there anything I can do since this is a 
known issue?


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

AoA hasn't been receptive to any other queries about failed compressors so I'd say you're on your own.
Your choice at this point (if you want it fixed) is to either have the dealer do it or take it to an independent shop.


----------



## motojoe (Nov 30, 2006)

I have a early 2008. Do you think I'm in the clear or do the 08's have a the compressor problem too. I'm really sick of hearing about a3 problems. A/c dsg coil packs. Wtf


----------



## dragonsback (Jul 20, 2010)

$800 fix/replacement with flush and recharge at my indi

F the stealership


----------



## Justin 123 (Apr 11, 2005)

My compressor seized in VA while heading back to NY. Heard the pop, squeal, then burning belt. I got a ride to Advanced Auto and got a 37.5"/955mm 5 rib serpentine belt (Dayco # 05060955) which allowed me to bypass the AC compressor and drive home to NY. 

I'm at 72k so I'm SOL on warranty. Probably going to buy a new compressor, evac, flush, and replace myself. Junkyard compressor just doesn't seem safe given the rate of failure.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

This is insane. Audi needs to step up and admit there is a defect and make it right. Offering 50% off 'Audi Genuine Parts' and 'Audi Certified Service' to fix the A/C is B/S.

I'm considering going the route that crew219 went- pre-emptive replacement of the compressor and related parts. I figure it is not if, but when, my compressor grenades. I'm in a 2006 with 63K miles.

Perhaps a Forum sponsor would be willing to entertain a 'famiry purchase' of said parts, if enough interest? :wave:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

skotti said:


> This is insane. Audi needs to step up and admit there is a defect and make it right. Offering 50% off 'Audi Genuine Parts' and 'Audi Certified Service' to fix the A/C is B/S.
> 
> I'm considering going the route that crew219 went- pre-emptive replacement of the compressor and related parts. I figure it is not if, but when, my compressor grenades. I'm in a 2006 with 63K miles.
> 
> Perhaps a Forum sponsor would be willing to entertain a 'famiry purchase' of said parts, if enough interest? :wave:


The preemptive replacement would be a less expensive route for sure. You should only have to replace the compressor, and not the condenser, dryer, etc...flush the lines...all that stuff. Probably a lot cheaper to go that way. I'm glad mine died under warranty :thumbup: But still, it is :bs:


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

So 2 VAG cars made the 'top 5 used cars to avoid list'- the Beetle and the Passat- and surprise, one of the major reasons is problems with the 'climate control system'.
I'd venture a guess it might be seized compressors?
http://autos.yahoo.com/news/5-used-cars-to-avoid--and-5-better-alternatives-.html


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

skotti said:


> So 2 VAG cars made the 'top 5 used cars to avoid list'- the Beetle and the Passat- and surprise, one of the major reasons is problems with the 'climate control system'.
> I'd venture a guess it might be seized compressors?
> http://autos.yahoo.com/news/5-used-cars-to-avoid--and-5-better-alternatives-.html


what bodykit is on the passat they have pictured?









and my friend with that passat had the opposite problem
his a/c would get so cold that they would freeze the air vents preventing air from coming out
obviously he still had to get his compressor replaced


----------



## hoshi7 (Jul 17, 2011)

@skotti - had the same problem recently with mine car is an '07 so not that old done about 21K and it packed up. I am in UK and Audi gave the same story 50% off the part/service, I wrote to the MD at Audi over here complaining that this is a defect and should be looked at seriously...I am yet to get written confirmation from him as I have been dealing his admin assistants who are quite frankly useless.


----------



## 604a3 (Apr 28, 2010)

my ac is starting to blow hot air


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

Eos 2007, 39,600 miles. waiting for call from VWOA after Dx on saturday of failed compressor. technically out of warrenty due to time but low mileage gives me hope.


----------



## 12string (Feb 9, 2009)

*compressor failure question*

When did the AC compressor go clutchless?

'01 GTI VR6, 107 degrees, stopeed dead in a traffic jam. It's getting warm in here. Wow that air coming out of the vents is getting really hot. Sniff sniff - some pooor sucker out here is burning up his clutch!

No noise, no smoke, the belt was fine, but after about 20 seconds of clutch smell I pulled over and shut off the car. Restarted, no more smell, but no AC, either, just really hot air. I was able to drive (crawl) the rest of the 2 hour jam with the windows down, finally got moving again, into a severe storm that forced the windows closed. At leas tthe rain brought the temp down to the mid-90s. Still driving, no porblems, but no air either.

If I HAD a clutch, does that mean I got lucky and only burnt the clutch instead of filling my drier with metal shards?


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

12string said:


> When did the AC compressor go clutchless?
> 
> '01 GTI VR6, 107 degrees, stopeed dead in a traffic jam. It's getting warm in here. Wow that air coming out of the vents is getting really hot. Sniff sniff - some pooor sucker out here is burning up his clutch!
> 
> ...


Wrong forum? This is the A3 8P forum, and you say you have an 01 GTI VR6.


----------



## 12string (Feb 9, 2009)

sorry bout that! Must have jumped threads doing a search!

(same problem, though)


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

just-jean said:


> Eos 2007, 39,600 miles. waiting for call from VWOA after Dx on saturday of failed compressor. technically out of warrenty due to time but low mileage gives me hope.


Any update?


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

Not again!?!? 

Bought my 2006 A3 in Sept 2005. Dealer replaced AC compressor in May 2007 under warranty. 
It just went out again...but I have to give credit to the dealership (where I bought the car new and have had every service performed...) they proactively contacted AoA and I only pay labor for the job. ($350) It could be worse, I guess. The free loaner (2012 loaded Q5) I get for 4 days isn't bad either. 
Anyways...how long will this compressor last?


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

tbvvw said:


> Not again!?!?
> 
> Bought my 2006 A3 in Sept 2005. Dealer replaced AC compressor in May 2007 under warranty.
> It just went out again...but I have to give credit to the dealership (where I bought the car new and have had every service performed...) they proactively contacted AoA and I only pay labor for the job. ($350) It could be worse, I guess. The free loaner (2012 loaded Q5) I get for 4 days isn't bad either.
> Anyways...how long will this compressor last?


 Well now that they have a revised compressor (aka not the Zexel) this one will hopefully last you much longer! I need to get a new one...but I'm out of warranty....fml


----------



## MattInTheCouv (Jan 6, 2010)

*Does repairing the compressor make the A/C better?*

So, i have an '06 A3 with weak A/C. For those who have had weak A/C issues, and then replaced the compressor, was your A/C then working well? 

Here are my symptoms: A/C is never cold, just 'cool' at best if it's over like 80 outside. Additionally, sometimes the A/C blows hot on startup, and i either have to turn the system off and on (sometimes more than once), or mess with the 'zone' buttons (the ones that direct airflow to certain vents) and then the A/C will begin working (if you wanna call it's crappy level of cooling 'working'). 

basically, i'm not sure if i want to invest money in replacing a compressor that 'works', if the new and less-prone-to-failure compressor doesn't significantly improve the functionality of the system (i.e. make it blow colder air) 

any insight would be appreciated. thanks guys


----------



## 12string (Feb 9, 2009)

Have you checked to see if the system is fully charged? Could be all you need.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

MattInTheCouv said:


> So, i have an '06 A3 with weak A/C. For those who have had weak A/C issues, and then replaced the compressor, was your A/C then working well?
> 
> Here are my symptoms: A/C is never cold, just 'cool' at best if it's over like 80 outside. Additionally, sometimes the A/C blows hot on startup, and i either have to turn the system off and on (sometimes more than once), or mess with the 'zone' buttons (the ones that direct airflow to certain vents) and then the A/C will begin working (if you wanna call it's crappy level of cooling 'working').
> 
> ...


 Unfortunately, that almost sounds like a 'normal' A3 air conditioner  
It is really lacking compared to other vehicles, IMO. 
I'd do what ^^^ mentioned. Don't replace the compressor until it's shot.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

MattInTheCouv said:


> So, i have an '06 A3 with weak A/C. For those who have had weak A/C issues, and then replaced the compressor, was your A/C then working well?
> 
> Here are my symptoms: A/C is never cold, just 'cool' at best if it's over like 80 outside. Additionally, sometimes the A/C blows hot on startup, and i either have to turn the system off and on (sometimes more than once), or mess with the 'zone' buttons (the ones that direct airflow to certain vents) and then the A/C will begin working (if you wanna call it's crappy level of cooling 'working').
> 
> ...


 Not to insult your intelligence, but is the ECON button on when you have your AC on?


----------



## MattInTheCouv (Jan 6, 2010)

*intelligence not insulted*

my intelligence is not insulted. i fully understand the need to eliminate the obvious before delving into other possible explanations... 

-no, the ECON button is not on when exhibiting the symptoms i describe 
-i checked the low-side level (all i was able to do with the generic $20 can&gauge special from wal-mart) and found that is is at ~50psi. the bottle says this is high, but i have no specific knowledge of the levels this system should have. it was running on "lo" (max cold) for ~5 minutes at an ambient temp of ~50 degrees farenheit before i tested the system. yes the compressor center pulley bolt was turning, and there were no funny noises coming from the car.


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

what would be good preventative maintenance to help prolong this inevitability? AC compressor oil? condenser?


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

everfresh59 said:


> what would be good preventative maintenance to help prolong this inevitability? AC compressor oil? condenser?


 replacing the AC compressor


----------



## 12string (Feb 9, 2009)

you can probably get an AC shop to check it with real guages for free. Won't cost much for them to fill it, or add dye and find a leak. 

Always start wth the cheapest answer.


----------



## Spitzbergen (Sep 10, 2010)

I took mine in to the Dealer and the AC operates "weak" at best. Lower limits in all aspects. I will need a new one shortly but as it's cold most of the time, it's not really an issue. Before this summer I may look into a reconditioned or used compressor.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

I looked into just replacing my compressor, and the estimate was around $900 (from my indy shop)- at that price, I'm willing to wait until it fails- if it ever does- and pay the extra $300 to do the complete job.


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

Just curious, whats the labor time to replace the ac compressor? im sure mine will fail this summer, lol, so im just being proactive...


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

everfresh59 said:


> Just curious, whats the labor time to replace the ac compressor? im sure mine will fail this summer, lol, so im just being proactive...


It's a day and a half via DIY if you know what you're doing...speaking from experience with my Jetta.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

everfresh59 said:


> Just curious, whats the labor time to replace the ac compressor? im sure mine will fail this summer, lol, so im just being proactive...


Took me ~3 hrs start to finish. 

Dave


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

crew219 said:


> Took me ~3 hrs start to finish.
> 
> Dave


Well some of us work slower than others ...and the jetta 2.0 isn't exactly and easy navigation.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Well some of us work slower than others ...and the jetta 2.0 isn't exactly and easy navigation.


The A3 is pretty easy, everything is right in the front bottom of the vehicle. Pop off the bumper cover and move the radiator support out a bit, disconnect lines and swap. I had a shop evacuate the AC system prior to working on it and after the install, i brought it back to them to get recharged. I did borrow a vacuum pump and gauges from a friend and pulled vacuum to make sure there were no leaks prior to taking it to the shop.

Dave


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

crew219 said:


> The A3 is pretty easy, everything is right in the front bottom of the vehicle. Pop off the bumper cover and move the radiator support out a bit, disconnect lines and swap. I had a shop evacuate the AC system prior to working on it and after the install, i brought it back to them to get recharged. I did borrow a vacuum pump and gauges from a friend and pulled vacuum to make sure there were no leaks prior to taking it to the shop.
> 
> Dave


Come do mine this summer...jeez. :thumbup:


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

crew219 said:


> The A3 is pretty easy, everything is right in the front bottom of the vehicle. Pop off the bumper cover and move the radiator support out a bit, disconnect lines and swap. I had a shop evacuate the AC system prior to working on it and after the install, i brought it back to them to get recharged. I did borrow a vacuum pump and gauges from a friend and pulled vacuum to make sure there were no leaks prior to taking it to the shop.
> 
> Dave


So it could be something you can add on to have done if you replace your intercooler?


----------



## gti03Will (Mar 6, 2009)

Wonder if anybody could help, mine blows air out but not cold. I brought it to an HVAC shop and they told me that the compressor was shot. I looked at it and its still spinning. I noticed that one of the valves had green fluid in it and it was bubbling while the engine was running. Any suggestions?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

gti03Will said:


> Wonder if anybody could help, mine blows air out but not cold. I brought it to an HVAC shop and they told me that the compressor was shot. I looked at it and its still spinning. I noticed that one of the valves had green fluid in it and it was bubbling while the engine was running. Any suggestions?


The compressor will always spin. Its a variable compressor, not an on off type of compressor. So even when it is shot it will still be spinning. Green fluid would be the oil for the system, if that is bubbling out that means that there is a leak somewhere and you have probably lost all the refrigerant, hence why no cold air. 

Guess is they were right.


----------



## gti03Will (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks, any recommendation on compressor, i have found ones on ebay for like $200 and the refurb on ECS for $550. they were going to charge $1200 for everything.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

gti03Will said:


> Thanks, any recommendation on compressor, i have found ones on ebay for like $200 and the refurb on ECS for $550. they were going to charge $1200 for everything.


Avoid the $200 eBay ones. They are cheap China knock-offs that will fail quickly. But there's a guy on eBay selling an A/C kit with Sanden compressor (the brand that doesn't have 100% failure rate) but it says it's for 3.2l model and I haven't been able to confirm if the 2.0t uses the exact same compressor.


----------



## gti03Will (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks, if you come back to the post can you copy and paste it to the thread please?


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

$420 for complete A/C kit with Sanden Compressor:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/05-10-VW-CC...EW-OE-SANDEN-A-C-COMPRESSOR-KIT-/251320369454


----------



## gti03Will (Mar 6, 2009)

thanks


----------



## Barn01 (Feb 26, 2011)

MisterJJ said:


> $420 for complete A/C kit with Sanden Compressor:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/05-10-VW-CC-JETTA-PASSAT-GTI-AND-AUDI-A3-NEW-OE-SANDEN-A-C-COMPRESSOR-KIT-/251320369454


Bump

Don't you need to have the Denso in the 2.0T or will the Sanden work the same?

Anyhow I'm on my second compressor on my 06' A3 and this one went from a light squeal around 1200 RPM for a couple months to nothing but HOT air and the clutch (or whatever it uses) won't pull in to turn it on. I checked the low side pressure and it's up around 85-110psi depending on ambient but without the compressor coming on to pull down the low side pressure I really have no idea if it's the compressor again. I'm going to venture a guess that they never got all the metal out from the original failure and this one bit the bullet AGAIN!

I went to the dealer and they treated me like a second rate citizen because I didn't buy my car from them. I payed almost $3000 for the first replacement with flush, filter/dyer, 10h labor and includes the $250 for the orig AC diag. (I don't know why it takes $250 to diag a blown compressor). Anyhow I was so pissed at Audi and the service girl that it wasn't going to be covered under warranty (more than 1yr or 20k kms), that I walked out of the place saying NEVER AGAIN will I buy Audi!!

I have had everything go wrong with this car and now I need to spend AGAIN.

Anyone know how I can diag this further just to know for sure that the compressor is DONE!


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Barn01 said:


> Don't you need to have the Denso in the 2.0T or will the Sanden work the same?


I've had the Sanden running in my 2.0T for a while now. I think the 3.2l came standard with the Sanden and 2.0T with the Denso, but they fit up the same. As I've mentioned before, there seems to be some more vibration at idle speed with the Sanden but my torque arm bushing is shot so that may be the culprit.


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

Well, 7 years after starting this thread I'm pretty sure I'm back in the same place with my second A3. Nothing but hot air today. %[email protected]$%.


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

Got a quick question here...

My compressor needs changing and I'm certain I've got a Zexel compressor (driving a 2006). I've been searching on eBay for a new one with a kit to make my life easier. I want to go ahead and order a new Sanden compressor, but I was wondering if there's any fitment issues I'll run into?

Is there any significant difference between a Sanden #1K0820808D and a Sanden #1K0820808F?


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

everfresh59 said:


> My compressor needs changing and I'm certain I've got a Zexel compressor (driving a 2006). I've been searching on eBay for a new one with a kit to make my life easier. I want to go ahead and order a new Sanden compressor, but I was wondering if there's any fitment issues I'll run into?
> 
> Is there any significant difference between a Sanden #1K0820808D and a Sanden #1K0820808F?


The Sanden kit I ordered was listed as only fitting the 3.2l. It fits exactly the same and works much better than the original ever did.


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

MisterJJ said:


> The Sanden kit I ordered was listed as only fitting the 3.2l. It fits exactly the same and works much better than the original ever did.


Did u have to order any extra parts or was installation seamless? Would hate to take it apart and realize I'm missing something...


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

everfresh59 said:


> Did u have to order any extra parts or was installation seamless? Would hate to take it apart and realize I'm missing something...


Here's the kit I got: http://www.ebay.com/itm/05-10-VW-CC-JETTA-PASSAT-GTI-AND-AUDI-A3-NEW-OE-SANDEN-A-C-COMPRESSOR-KIT-/251549411408

Only tricky part is that it comes with a generic o-ring kit so it's hard to figure out which ones to use. If I had to do it again I would look up the correct o-rings and buy them separately. But there are a LOT of o-rings.


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

MisterJJ said:


> Here's the kit I got: http://www.ebay.com/itm/05-10-VW-CC-JETTA-PASSAT-GTI-AND-AUDI-A3-NEW-OE-SANDEN-A-C-COMPRESSOR-KIT-/251549411408
> 
> Only tricky part is that it comes with a generic o-ring kit so it's hard to figure out which ones to use. If I had to do it again I would look up the correct o-rings and buy them separately. But there are a LOT of o-rings.


Yea, that's the one I added to my watch list. Those bag of rings just look like trouble to me, like all baggies do!

Thanks for the info, gonna order this and hopefully get it done before it gets cold out.


----------



## nxcess (Oct 18, 2010)

Working on mine. Pulled out a Zexel on my 06. It's being replaced with a Sanden. Removing the cooling fans makes pulling the compressor out of the bottom easy. Probably 1 hour max if you're only replacing the compressor. Gotta do the drier now.


----------



## isakitow (Jul 3, 2010)

So we bought a 2006 A3 and it was all fine for the last couple weeks, all of a sudden waiting in a red light, bum! smoke coming out from the engine and burned rubber smell all over the place, popped the hood and it was sizzling, my first thought was electrical but after pouring some water I noticed the serpentine belt was super hot, after a circus to move the car to our drive y started to understand the problem, while moving the belt tensioner everything went clear the belt basically melt over the 3 pulleys (crank, alt and ac compressor), I removed the belt and crank turned, alternator spun freely buuuut the Compressor :banghead::banghead::banghead:

The AC compressor is completely stuck, it just went bad without any symptom it was working normal 

Tomorrow I will remove the compressor to see what made it fail, I'll show some pictures or anything I can find.

By the way if anything like this happens to anybody source a 5 or 6 rib belt and bypass the compressor, at least you'll have your car running with your windows down, tried several sizes and 37.5" looked the best size.

umpkin::vampire:


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

this is the Sanden that fits on pre face lift 2.0T A3's?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Audi-A3...5bb4e48&pid=100011&rk=2&rkt=6&sd=271349962439

its part # 1K0 820 808 D


----------



## Barn01 (Feb 26, 2011)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> this is the Sanden that fits on pre face lift 2.0T A3's?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Audi-A3...5bb4e48&pid=100011&rk=2&rkt=6&sd=271349962439
> 
> its part # 1K0 820 808 D


The sellers parts app says that it's not compatible with an 06 2.0T A3

I think this is the one you want for the pre-face lift

http://www.sanden.com/product.php?model=4573

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Sand..._ab_test=201556_1,201527_2_71_72_73_74_75,0_0


----------



## isakitow (Jul 3, 2010)

I removed the compressor and I was able to turn it with a breaker bar, as soon as it turned, as expected from the rattling noise, the oil is dark and with aluminum debris, I'm still waiting on my vise to arrive so I can tear it apart to figure out the failure, I will update later with some pictures, according to my research and friends suggestions I will replace the compressor, drier, expansion valve, belt and tensioner 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Back when mine went out I got a compressor on Amazon for $245 with free shipping. I had it installed at the beginning of the summer and haven't had a single issue with it.


----------



## isakitow (Jul 3, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Back when mine went out I got a compressor on Amazon for $245 with free shipping. I had it installed at the beginning of the summer and haven't had a single issue with it.


I got mine sourced from a guy in texas for kinda the same range

Did you ever figure out the cause of the compressor failure?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## micha[email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

isakitow said:


> I got mine sourced from a guy in texas for kinda the same range
> 
> Did you ever figure out the cause of the compressor failure?
> 
> ...


Not sure what the issue was exactly. My compressor was already bad when I purchased the car from the previous owner. Saved me like $1000 on the price of the car.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Back when mine went out I got a compressor on Amazon for $245 with free shipping. I had it installed at the beginning of the summer and haven't had a single issue with it.


nice. its a brand compressor or remanufactured or chinnese? 

While looking at Amazon found this kit, I dunno if its its compatible with my car: 
Also the compressor that we need are with clutch? all I0ve seen say they are clutch

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00JXYHXCC?keywords=1K0820808D&qid=1444153397&ref_=sr_1_4&sr=8-4


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> nice. its a brand compressor or remanufactured or chinnese?
> 
> While looking at Amazon found this kit, I dunno if its its compatible with my car:
> Also the compressor that we need are with clutch? all I0ve seen say they are clutch
> ...


It was from a company called Comfort Auto.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> It was from a company called Comfort Auto.


thx

edit:

this one

http://www.amazon.com/2006-Volkswag...IOBE/ref=aag_m_pw_dp?ie=UTF8&m=A2W9EGA09QPRIK

looks chinnese lol, is that good quality? its good priced so I might pull the trigger on this one


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> nice. its a brand compressor or remanufactured or chinnese?
> 
> While looking at Amazon found this kit, I dunno if its its compatible with my car:
> Also the compressor that we need are with clutch? all I0ve seen say they are clutch
> ...


Wow, that looks bad. Cheap knock-off, most likely. It has one review and it is by someone with no other reviews. Yeah, right.

Ignore the whole "clutch" business. The vast majority of people selling these see what looks like a clutch on it and they think they are advertising a feature. 

Also, regarding any compressor you find that says it's only for A3 3.2l, VW 2.0t, A3 Quattro, etc... IT WILL FIT! (I think) I'm pretty sure they all use the same standard mounting and pulley but the people selling them go by various compatibility lists that are usually incomplete or plain wrong. Mine was for 3.2l only.

P.S. If you're going to keep your car for more then a year or two, get a Sanden brand compressor.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

MisterJJ said:


> Wow, that looks bad. Cheap knock-off, most likely. It has one review and it is by someone with no other reviews. Yeah, right.
> 
> Ignore the whole "clutch" business. The vast majority of people selling these see what looks like a clutch on it and they think they are advertising a feature.
> 
> ...


ok I will try to avoid those chinnese knock offs. 

curious is this one the Sanden for our cars?

http://es.aliexpress.com/item/Sande...=220052159&shopNumber=436898&cn=9263&af=73669


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> thx
> 
> edit:
> 
> ...


That's the one that I have. I haven't had any issues with it, but like MisterJJ said, it's best to get a Sanden one if you can. I plan on running this one until it craps out, then i'm going to invest in a better one. I mainly bought that because the summer was quickly approaching and my budget was pretty low.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> ok I will try to avoid those chinnese knock offs.
> 
> curious is this one the Sanden for our cars?
> 
> http://es.aliexpress.com/item/Sande...=220052159&shopNumber=436898&cn=9263&af=73669


Chances are very good that is not an actual Sanden compressor. Why?

#1 It's on Aliexpress
#2 Two different compressors are in the two pictures
#3 It's on Aliexpress
#4 Lists a different model number and puts "Sanden PXE16" under the compressor "type"
#5 It's on Aliexpress
#6 See #1

Seriously, buying something on Aliexpress and not expecting a Chinese knock-off is like expecting to get a real Rolex for $50 from a guy selling watches out of a briefcase.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

MisterJJ said:


> Chances are very good that is not an actual Sanden compressor. Why?
> 
> #1 It's on Aliexpress
> #2 Two different compressors are in the two pictures
> ...


Wait, you mean I shouldn't have bought the Rolex I got a super sweet deal on in Chinatown?


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

MisterJJ said:


> Chances are very good that is not an actual Sanden compressor. Why?
> 
> #1 It's on Aliexpress
> #2 Two different compressors are in the two pictures
> ...


lol .. yeah that compressor is chinnese for sure.. I will try to get the Sanden genuine eace:


----------



## isakitow (Jul 3, 2010)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> nice. its a brand compressor or remanufactured or chinnese?
> 
> While looking at Amazon found this kit, I dunno if its its compatible with my car:
> Also the compressor that we need are with clutch? all I0ve seen say they are clutch
> ...


The lines outlets look different I will double check 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ma2kster (Jun 4, 2010)

For anyone who needs compressor replacement, i suggest reviewing the following thread. Failing compressor sends debris into the condenser and makes a huge mess.
http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?5777036-if-you-ve-had-your-ac-replaced&p=78440067&viewfull=1#post78440067


----------



## A3REDT (Mar 22, 2014)

*2005 A/C round 2?*

So, my compressor originally exploded in 2009. It was replaced under warranty in about a week. Today I am driving home from work, I hit the interstate, at the bottom of the ramp hit the compressor, and nothing. Air is blowing, but it is not cold at all. Do I need Freon? Or is my compressor just being a nice guy and waiting until I'm 455 miles from home(which I will be tomorrow) to explode and cripple my car?


----------

